# Διαδίκτυο και μοναξιά



## bernardina (May 17, 2013)

Όποιος παρατηρεί μια ομοιότητα ανάμεσα στο φετινό θέμα της έκθεσης για την εισαγωγή στα ΑΕΙ και εκείνο του 1984 κερδίζει βραβείο παρατηρητικότητας.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Όποιος παρατηρεί μια ομοιότητα ανάμεσα στο φετινό θέμα της έκθεσης για την εισαγωγή στα ΑΕΙ και εκείνο του 1984 κερδίζει βραβείο παρατηρητικότητας.


Συγγνώμη, αλλά εσύ έδωσες τότε και το θυμάσαι ή θυμάσαι τα θέματα κάθε χρονιάς;
Κατά τ' άλλα, πόσα θέματα να παίζουν πια στις εκθέσεις; Καμιά τριανταριά περιμένει κανείς να ανακυκλώνονται. Μην τρελαθούν και οι εκθεσάδες!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2013)

Ποιο θέμα; Το «όσο η επικοινωνία πυκνώνει με το ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο, το διαδίκτυο και τα κινητά τηλέφωνα, τόσο η μοναξιά μας, η ανθρώπινη, μεγαλώνει και η αποξένωση κυριαρχεί»; Μα ανάπτυξη σε μια παράγραφο 100-120 λέξεων δεν τη λες έκθεση (όπως ζητάει η άσκηση) --χώρια που είναι άκυρο το θέμα...


----------



## bernardina (May 17, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ποιο θέμα; Το «όσο η επικοινωνία πυκνώνει με το ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο, το διαδίκτυο και τα κινητά τηλέφωνα, τόσο η μοναξιά μας, η ανθρώπινη, μεγαλώνει και η αποξένωση κυριαρχεί»; Μα ανάπτυξη σε μια παράγραφο 100-120 λέξεων δεν τη λες έκθεση (όπως ζητάει η άσκηση) --χώρια που είναι άκυρο το θέμα...



Δόκτορα, εννοώ ότι το 1984 το προς ανάπτυξη θέμα ήταν ένα απόσπασμα του Σαμαράκη που έλεγε: "Ποτέ άλλοτε οι στέγες των σπιτιών των ανθρώπων δεν ήτανε τόσο κοντά η μία στην άλλη, όσο είναι σήμερα, κι όμως ποτέ άλλοτε οι καρδιές των ανθρώπων δεν ήταν τόσο μακριά η μία από την άλλη, όσο είναι σήμερα".

Ε, ένα ντεζαβί όσο να 'ναι το έπαθα, η γυναίκα.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> χώρια που είναι άκυρο το θέμα...


Που σημαίνει ότι διαφωνείς με τον τίτλο και στην έκθεσή σου οι διαπιστώσεις σου θα κατέληγαν σε αντίθετο συμπέρασμα;


----------



## bernardina (May 17, 2013)

http://www.minedu.gov.gr/publications/docs2013/them_glo_gen_c_hmer_no_1305.pdf


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2013)

Ορίστε και μια απάντηση, από τον εκπαιδευτικό οργανισμό με τον οποίο συνεργάζεται το in.gr για τις απαντήσεις στα θέματα:

Να αναπτύξετε σε μία παράγραφο 100 έως 120 λέξεων το περιεχόμενο του αποσπάσματος που ακολουθεί: «…όσο η επικοινωνία […] πυκνώνει με το ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο, το διαδίκτυο και τα κινητά τηλέφωνα, τόσο η μοναξιά μας, η ανθρώπινη, μεγαλώνει και η αποξένωση κυριαρχεί».

Καθώς η τεχνολογία εξελίσσεται ραγδαία, ο σύγχρονος άνθρωπος απομακρύνεται ολοένα και περισσότερο από τον συνάνθρωπό του. Ειδικότερα, οι ηλεκτρονικοί υπολογιστές, με τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης που παρέχουν, καταδικάζουν τον σύγχρονο «κοινωνό» σε μία πλαστή και εικονική επικοινωνία, με αποτέλεσμα να αποξενώνεται από τον πλησίον του. Ακόμη, τα κινητά τηλέφωνα, ενόψει της εξοικονόμησης χρόνου, έχουν αντικαταστήσει την ουσιαστική ανθρώπινη επικοινωνία και επαφή. Όσο, λοιπόν, ο άνθρωπος σήμερα εφευρίσκει τρόπους για να «βελτιώνει» τη ζωή του, τόσο περισσότερο καθίσταται έρμαιό τους, εφόσον υποφέρει από μοναξιά και κοινωνική απομόνωση. Συνεπώς, αίτημα των καιρών μας συνιστά η αποκατάσταση των σχέσεων του ανθρώπου με τον συνάνθρωπό του, καθώς δεν πρέπει να λησμονούμε ότι, πρωτίστως, ο άνθρωπος αποτελεί ένα κοινωνικό ον το οποίο μόνο στο πλαίσιο της κοινωνικής συμβίωσης και επικοινωνίας δύναται να αυτοπραγματωθεί.


----------



## bernardina (May 17, 2013)

Να την πω την κακία μου;
Όλο και περισσότερο αυτά τα θέματα μού θυμίζουν τις ερωτήσεις προς τις υποψήφιες των καλλιστείων. 
--Τι προτιμάτε -να είστε φτωχή, άσκημη και άρρωστη ή πλούσια, όμορφη, υγιής και να προωθείτε την παγκόσμια ειρήνη;
--Εμμμ... μισό λεπτό να σκεφτώ. Τη βοήθεια του κοινού, μπορώ να έχω;


Θέλω να πω, ότι το _περιεχόμενο _του γραπτού που θα παραδώσει ο υποψήφιος είναι προκαθορισμένο και κατά 99% το έχει διδαχτεί στο φροντιστήριό του. Από κει και πέρα εξετάζεται στα εκφραστικά μέσα, τα ορθογραφικά λάθη και διάφορα άλλα τεχνικής φύσεως. Πάντως μόνο μία φορά είδα να προσδιορίζεται ότι κάθε τεκμηριωμένη άποψη θα γίνεται δεκτή, αν δεν απατώμαι.

Ας το ελέγξουμε εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Που σημαίνει ότι διαφωνείς με τον τίτλο και στην έκθεσή σου οι διαπιστώσεις σου θα κατέληγαν σε αντίθετο συμπέρασμα;


Νομίζω ότι το ζητούμενο της άσκησης δεν είναι έκθεση αλλά ανάπτυξη της συγκεκριμένης συλλογιστικής, πράγμα που νομίζω ότι μπορώ να διεκπεραιώσω σε 100-120 λέξεις χωρίς να εντάξω σε αυτές την προσωπική μου άποψη.

Αλλά επί της ουσίας, ναι, νομίζω ότι είναι άλλη μια βερμπαλιστική γενικότητα (αφού περιέχει δύο όρους που δεν ορίζονται με σαφήνεια: μοναξιά και αποξένωση) και μπορεί να ισχύει συνολικά, ενμέρει ή καθολου, ανάλογα με την οπτική γωνία του καθενός.


----------



## Palavra (May 17, 2013)

Αν έδινα σήμερα πανελλήνιες, μπορεί και να έπαιρνα κάτω από τη βάση, σύμφωνα με τη λογική του «δεν διαφωνούμε ποτέ με το θέμα της εκφώνησης». Εκτός του ότι κτγμ ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο Ντοκ παραπάνω περί οπτικής γωνίας, δεν λαμβάνονται υπόψη περιπτώσεις που α) το διαδίκτυο οδηγεί στην κατάργηση της μοναξιάς, καθώς φέρνει κοντά ανθρώπους που μπορεί και να μην συναντιούνταν ποτέ, οι οποίοι γίνονται φίλοι, τα φτιάχνουν, παντρεύονται κλπ, β) είναι εντελώς αυθαίρετο να λέει κάποιος ότι ένας κοινωνικός άνθρωπος που δεν είναι μοναχικός γίνεται μοναχικός εξαιτίας μιας τεχνολογίας που του επιτρέπει την επικοινωνία με *ακόμα περισσότερους* ανθρώπους, και ότι ουσιαστική επικοινωνία δεν υπάρχει εκτός κι αν γίνεται δια ζώσης.


----------



## bernardina (May 17, 2013)

Μια άποψη που μου αρέσει.

Περί διαδικτύου, αποξένωσης κτλ

Ζητά σήμερα το Υπουργείο από τα παιδιά να αναπτύξουν την φράση «όσο η επικοινωνία αυτή πυκνώνει με το ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο, το διαδίκτυο και τα κινητά τηλέφωνα, τόσο η μοναξιά μας, η ανθρώπινη, μεγαλώνει και η αποξένωση κυριαρχεί».

Εντάξει, «ο λουδιτισμός παύλα νοσταλγία παύλα φορμόλη» είναι μάλλον αναπόφευκτα η default στάση του κυρίαρχου λόγου. Όμως εδώ έχουμε ένα σοβαρό πραγματολογικό λάθος.

Οι μοναχικοί, αποξενωμένοι άνθρωποι που σήμερα βρίσκονται μπροστά από οθόνες, δεν θα μετατρέπονταν σε κοινωνικές πεταλούδες αν ξαφνικά η τεχνολογία εξέλειπε, ή αν γεννιούνταν σε παλαιότερες εποχές ceteris paribus. Δεν είναι η τεχνολογία η αιτία της εσωστρέφειας (η οποία δεν είναι κατ’ ανάγκη κακή) ή της κατάθλιψης (η οποία είναι κακή), αλλά απλώς ένα σύνδρομο φαινόμενο. Τίποτε δεν μας λέει ότι οι hikikomori (ψάξτε τον όρο) θα ήταν πιο λειτουργικοί στις ζωές τους αν *απλώς* δεν είχαν πρόσβαση στην τεχνολογία.

Αν ήθελε σώνει και καλά κάποιος να εντοπίσει κινδύνους στο διαδίκτυο και ειδικά στα κοινωνικά δίκτυα, γιατί υπάρχουν και είναι εξαιρετικά σοβαροί, θα έπρεπε να κοιτάξει αλλού, σ’ αυτό που η κοινωνική ψυχολογία ονομάζει ομαδική πόλωση (group polarization). Δηλαδή:

Στα κοινωνικά δίκτυα επιλέγουμε με ποιους συναναστρεφόμαστε σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό απ’ ό,τι συμβαίνει στην offline ζωή. Κατά κανόνα, επιλέγουμε εκείνους που συμφωνούν μαζί μας στα θεμελιώδη. Έτσι συχνά αποκοπτόμαστε από την κριτική της δικής μας θέσης και αποκτούμε την ψευδαίσθηση α. ότι η θέση μας είναι αυτονόητα ορθή και β. ότι η κατάσταση που παρατηρούμε στο –φιλτραρισμένο από μας – διαδίκτυο απηχεί την κατάσταση της κοινωνίας γενικώς. Και όχι μόνο αυτό: επειδή αλληλοσυγχαιρόμαστε κάθε φορά που διατυπώνουμε μια θέση που εκφράζει την ομάδα στην οποία ανήκουμε, κατά κανόνα στρεφόμαστε σε όλο και πιο ακραίες, εξτρεμιστικές και συχνά βίαιες θέσεις προς στην κατεύθυνση αυτή. Πχ περισσότερα likes θα πάρει αυτός που θα ζητά ΚΡΕΜΑΛΑΙΣ για τους πολιτικούς απ’ αυτόν που θα καθίσει να εξηγήσει το πού διαφωνεί με μια πολιτική και τι αντιπροτείνει. Και συνειδητά ή όχι, συχνά τα likes γίνονται κριτήριο διαρκούς προσαρμογής απόψεων, στάσεων και συμπεριφορών. Δείτε τι γίνεται στο twitter που ο περιορισμός των χαρακτήρων αναγκαστικά στρέφει μεγάλο μέρος των χρηστών στην ατάκα.

Αυτό λοιπόν είναι το σημαντικότερο πρόβλημα της ψηφιακής κουλτούρας και όχι η φορμόλη του στυλ «τα σημερινά παιδιά δεν βγαίνουν έξω να παίξουν».

Από τον τοίχο του Georgios Archontas στο φατσαμπούκι.


----------



## Alexandra (May 17, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αλλά επί της ουσίας, ναι, νομίζω ότι είναι άλλη μια βερμπαλιστική γενικότητα (αφού περιέχει δύο όρους που δεν ορίζονται με σαφήνεια: μοναξιά και αποξένωση) και μπορεί να ισχύει συνολικά, ενμέρει ή καθολου, ανάλογα με την οπτική γωνία του καθενός.


Ακριβώς, δόκτωρ! Η δική μου εμπειρία από το Διαδίκτυο είναι ότι όχι μόνο δεν μου προκάλεσε μοναξιά και αποξένωση, αλλά ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Κάθε άλλο εκτός από μοναξιά νιώθω όταν επικοινωνώ με φίλους καθημερινά, πολλές φορές την ημέρα μέσω του Διαδικτύου -- κάτι που θα ήταν αδύνατο χωρίς αυτό. Και κάθε άλλο εκτός από αποξένωση, όταν μπορώ και επικοινωνώ (σχεδόν δια ζώσης, αν βάλουμε στο παιχνίδι την επικοινωνία με Σκάιπ) με συγγενείς και φίλους που βρίσκονται στην άλλη άκρη της γης.


----------



## bernardina (May 17, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Ακριβώς, δόκτωρ! Η δική μου εμπειρία από το Διαδίκτυο είναι ότι όχι μόνο δεν μου προκάλεσε μοναξιά και αποξένωση, αλλά ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Κάθε άλλο εκτός από μοναξιά νιώθω όταν επικοινωνώ με φίλους καθημερινά, πολλές φορές την ημέρα μέσω του Διαδικτύου -- κάτι που θα ήταν αδύνατο χωρίς αυτό. Και κάθε άλλο εκτός από αποξένωση, όταν μπορώ και επικοινωνώ (σχεδόν δια ζώσης, αν βάλουμε στο παιχνίδι την επικοινωνία με Σκάιπ) με συγγενείς και φίλους που βρίσκονται στην άλλη άκρη της γης.



+1 :up:


----------



## Alexandra (May 17, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι οι άνθρωποι που συνδέουν το Διαδίκτυο με μοναξιά και αποξένωση είναι αυτοί που δεν χρησιμοποιούν το Διαδίκτυο.


----------



## bernardina (May 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά εσύ έδωσες τότε και το θυμάσαι ή θυμάσαι τα θέματα κάθε χρονιάς;
> Κατά τ' άλλα, πόσα θέματα να παίζουν πια στις εκθέσεις; Καμιά τριανταριά περιμένει κανείς να ανακυκλώνονται. Μην τρελαθούν και οι εκθεσάδες!


Όχι, δεν έδωσα τότε (έδωσα μερικά χρόνια νωρίτερα), απλώς λόγω πετριάς παρακολουθώ -σχεδόν- κάθε χρόνο τι μπαίνει.

Ε, όχι και στην εποχή μας ανάγκη ανακύκλωσης θεμάτων!


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2013)

Άριστα στον G.A., αν και τα είπε με 300 λέξεις. ;)


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2013)

Εξετάσεις 1884: «όσον η επικοινωνία πυκνώνει με τον τηλέγραφον, τον σιδηρόδρομον και την τηλεφωνίαν, τοσούτως η μοναξιά μας, η ανθρωπίνη, αυξούται και η αποξένωσις κυριαρχεί» ή χυδαϊστί, _Μαρκόνι και Μπελ*, είσαστε μεγάλες λέρες_. 


*Ελληγενή, μην αρχίσεις τώρα που κολλάει ο Μπελ κλπ, ποιητική αδεία...


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2013)

Εκτός από τις ομαδοποιήσεις που αναφέρει ο G.A. (αν και πρόκειται για ομαδοποιήσεις που γίνονται και offline), το αρνητικό που βλέπω εγώ είναι ο κάποιος εξοστρακισμός εκείνων που _δεν_ βρίσκουμε ή δεν μας βρίσκουν στο διαδίκτυο.


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2013)

Εξοστρακισμός ή φυσιολογικό "χαθήκαμε βρε παιδιά";


----------



## bernardina (May 17, 2013)

SBE said:


> Εξετάσεις 1884: «όσον η επικοινωνία πυκνώνει με τον τηλέγραφον, τον σιδηρόδρομον και την τηλεφωνίαν, τοσούτως η μοναξιά μας, η ανθρωπίνη, αυξούται και η αποξένωσις κυριαρχεί» ή χυδαϊστί, _Μαρκόνι και Μπελ*, είσαστε μεγάλες λέρες_.



:laugh::up:


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2013)

SBE said:


> Εξοστρακισμός ή φυσιολογικό "χαθήκαμε βρε παιδιά";


Όχι 100% φυσιολογικό. Μετά την εκτόνωση στο διαδίκτυο, την όποια επένδυση χρόνου, δεν σηκώνεις εύκολα το τηλέφωνο να μιλήσεις (και) με τον φίλο ή τον συγγενή που δεν επικοινωνεί μέσω διαδικτύου.


----------



## Alexandra (May 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Όχι 100% φυσιολογικό. Μετά την εκτόνωση στο διαδίκτυο, την όποια επένδυση χρόνου, δεν σηκώνεις εύκολα το τηλέφωνο να μιλήσεις με τον φίλο ή τον συγγενή που δεν επικοινωνεί μέσω διαδικτύου.


Ναι, αλλά ο φίλος που δεν επικοινωνεί σήμερα μέσω Διαδικτύου μοιάζει με τον φίλο που το 1980 δεν ήθελε να επικοινωνεί μέσω τηλεφώνου και με τον φίλο που όταν πρωτοβγήκαν τα κινητά τηλέφωνα είπε ότι αυτός δεν θα τα χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ.


----------



## bernardina (May 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Όχι 100% φυσιολογικό. Μετά την εκτόνωση στο διαδίκτυο, την όποια επένδυση χρόνου, δεν σηκώνεις εύκολα το τηλέφωνο να μιλήσεις (και) με τον φίλο ή τον συγγενή που δεν επικοινωνεί μέσω διαδικτύου.



Νίκελ, και προ χρήσης διαδικτύου γενικώς απέφευγα τις στανικές επικοινωνίες. Θα φανεί οξύμωρο (γιατί έχω φίλους από τότε που άρχισα να μιλάω) αλλά το νέτι με έκανε πιο κοινωνική, όχι πιο μοναχική. Για την ώρα θα προτιμούσα να μη μπω σε λεπτομέρειες για το πόσο --προς το πολύ καλύτερο-- άλλαξε τη ζωή μου. Και επαναλαμβάνω: ανέκαθεν ήμουν κοινωνική και άνθρωπος των συναναστροφών. Αν με έσφαζαν με τους μονόχνοτους θα πήγαινα τζάμπα. 

Σόρι για τα αυτοαναφορικά. Το κόβω.:blush:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2013)

Ορίστε το παραπάνω «υποδειγματικό» κείμενο, που βρήκε ο Νικ-Ελ, με ελάχιστες αλλαγές που πιστεύω ότι το αλλάζουν τόσο ώστε να μπορώ να το προσυπογράψω άνετα:

Να αναπτύξετε σε μία παράγραφο 100 έως 120 λέξεων το περιεχόμενο του αποσπάσματος που ακολουθεί: «…όσο η επικοινωνία […] πυκνώνει με το ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο, το διαδίκτυο και τα κινητά τηλέφωνα, τόσο η μοναξιά μας, η ανθρώπινη, μεγαλώνει και η αποξένωση κυριαρχεί».

Καθώς η τεχνολογία εξελίσσεται ραγδαία, ο σύγχρονος άνθρωπος δεν δεσμεύεται πια από φυσικούς περιορισμούς στην επικοινωνία με απομακρύνεται ολοένα και περισσότερο από τον συνάνθρωπό του. Ειδικότερα, οι ηλεκτρονικοί υπολογιστές, με τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης που παρέχουν, επιτρέπουν για πρώτη φορά στην ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας στον καταδικάζουν τον σύγχρονο «κοινωνό» τους σε μία πλαστή και εικονική επικοινωνία νέου τύπου, με αποτέλεσμα να μη χρειάζεται να περιορίζεται μόνο στον άμεσα αποξενώνεται από τον πλησίον του. Ακόμη, τα κινητά τηλέφωνα, ενόψει της εξοικονόμησης χρόνου, έχουν επεκτείνει αντικαταστήσει την ουσιαστική ανθρώπινη επικοινωνία και επαφή. Όσο, λοιπόν, ο άνθρωπος σήμερα εφευρίσκει τρόπους για να βελτιώνει την επικοινωνία «βελτιώνει» τη ζωή του, τόσο περισσότερο μπορεί να ελπίζει ότι δεν θα καθίσταται έρμαιό τους, ιδιαίτερα αν εφόσον υποφέρει από μοναξιά και κοινωνική απομόνωση. Συνεπώς, αίτημα των καιρών μας συνιστά η ακόμη καλύτερη επικοινωνία και αποκατάσταση των σχέσεων του ανθρώπου με τον συνάνθρωπό του, καθώς δεν πρέπει να λησμονούμε ότι, πρωτίστως, ο άνθρωπος αποτελεί ένα κοινωνικό ον το οποίο μόνο στο πλαίσιο της κοινωνικής συμβίωσης και επικοινωνίας δύναται να αυτοπραγματωθεί. 

ΥΓ: Το ξέρω ότι θα είχα κοπεί με ένα τέτοιο κείμενο, αφού το ερώτημα περιέχει και την υπόδειξη προς τα πού θα πρέπει να κινηθεί ο μαθητής.

ΥΓ2: Την ελληνικούρα «τα κινητά τηλέφωνα, *ενόψει* της εξοικονόμησης χρόνου...» την άφησα ασχολίαστη, για να την περιλάβετε εσείς, αν θέλετε.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2013)

Μπέρνι, δεν διαφώνησα, δεν πιστεύω στη μοναξιά του διαδικτύου. Είπα ότι μας κάνει να γέρνουμε προς τους εξοικειωμένους με την τεχνολογία — που κι αυτό ένα είδος ομαδοποίησης είναι. 

Δεν θα συμφωνήσω 100% με την Αλεξάνδρα: δεν είναι η επικοινωνία με το διαδίκτυο εξίσου απλή με την επικοινωνία μέσω τηλεφώνου. Εκτός από ζητήματα τεχνογνωσίας και επένδυσης, μια βασική διαφορά είναι ανάμεσα σε προφορικό και γραπτό λόγο. Συχνά λέμε σε κάποιον: «Δεν τα λέμε καλύτερα στο τηλέφωνο; Βαριέμαι να γράφω».


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Συχνά λέμε σε κάποιον: «Δεν τα λέμε καλύτερα στο τηλέφωνο; Βαριέμαι να γράφω».


Ενδιαφέρουσα διατύπωση. Χάρη στο τηλέφωνο (το «κεντρικό πρόσωπο» της πρώτης τηλεπικοινωνιακής επανάστασης) αντιστράφηκε κάτι που ίσχυε σε όλη την προηγούμενη ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας (η επικοινωνία ήταν προφορική με τους πλησίον και γραπτή, αν και εφόσον, με όλον τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο).


----------



## Earion (May 17, 2013)

Από τη μια με πιάνει σύγκρυο κάθε που βλέπω τα ίδια νοητικά ανόητα σχήματα να επαναλαμβάνονται. Μου αρέσει το πώς το διατύπωσε εύστοχα ο Georgios Archontas. Λουδιτισμό, φορμόλη, αρρωστημένη νοσταλγία, άρνηση του παρόντος, τα έχουμε όλοι υποστεί και βλαστημάω την ώρα και τη στιγμή που ανάλωνα κι εγώ τα φαιά μου κύτταρα επειδή έπρεπε να ακολουθήσω την πεπατημένη σε αυτά τα μονοπάτια του δακρυστάλαχτου κομφορμισμού. Από την άλλη σκέφτομαι πως αυτή η ακινησία έχει και κάτι το παρηγορητικό. Είναι μια σταθερά του κόσμου. Όλοι γνωρίζουν από πριν τι πρέπει να ειπωθεί, με ποιο τρόπο και σε ποιο βαθμό. Χαρτογραφημένα νερά. Λίγο το έχετε στη σημερινή εποχή που φεύγει το έδαφος κάτω από τα πόδια μας; Γιά φανταστείτε να έμπαιναν άλλου είδους θέματα, άλλης νοοτροπίας. Ας πούμε: «Είστε σε μια παρέα φίλων και συζητάτε για το αν θα πάτε σινεμά και ποια ταινία θα δείτε. Πείστε τους ότι η ταινία που προτιμάτε εσείς είναι ωραία, ότι το θέμα είναι ενδιαφέρον και ο σκηνοθέτης έχει να πει κάτι σπουδαίο». Ή «Βρίσκεστε στη δουλειά και σας ζητούν να μεσολαβήσετε σε μια διένεξη μεταξύ συναδέλφων, συντάσσοντας ένα γραπτό υπόμνημα, στο οποίο πρέπει να πάρετε θέση, περιγράφοντας τα προτερήματα και τα ελαττώματα της κάθε πλευράς». Ή «Μπείτε στη θέση ενός παιδιού που ο πατέρας του έχασε πρόσφατα τη δουλειά του. Περιγράψτε τα συναισθήματα και τις αντιδράσεις σας». Τι πανικός θα κυριαρχούσε! Ο φόβος μπροστά στην ελευθερία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2013)

Earion said:


> Ας πούμε: «Είστε σε μια παρέα φίλων και συζητάτε για το αν θα πάτε σινεμά και ποια ταινία θα δείτε. Πείστε τους ότι η ταινία που προτιμάτε εσείς είναι ωραία, ότι το θέμα είναι ενδιαφέρον και ο σκηνοθέτης έχει να πει κάτι σπουδαίο». Ή «Βρίσκεστε στη δουλειά και σας ζητούν να μεσολαβήσετε σε μια διένεξη μεταξύ συναδέλφων, συντάσσοντας ένα γραπτό υπόμνημα, στο οποίο πρέπει να πάρετε θέση, περιγράφοντας τα προτερήματα και τα ελαττώματα της κάθε πλευράς». Ή «Μπείτε στη θέση ενός παιδιού που ο πατέρας του έχασε πρόσφατα τη δουλειά του. Περιγράψτε τα συναισθήματα και τις αντιδράσεις σας». Τι πανικός θα κυριαρχούσε! Ο φόβος μπροστά στην ελευθερία.


+1000! Μα τι εξαιρετικές ιδέες! Και μάλιστα, αφού θα έχει προηγηθεί η ανάγνωση μίας σελίδας συναφούς κειμένου (για να προκύψουν και οι υπόλοιπες γλωσσικές ασκήσεις).

Τι πράγμα; Ποιας σελίδας; :)


----------



## Alexandra (May 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν θα συμφωνήσω 100% με την Αλεξάνδρα: δεν είναι η επικοινωνία με το διαδίκτυο εξίσου απλή με την επικοινωνία μέσω τηλεφώνου. Εκτός από ζητήματα τεχνογνωσίας και επένδυσης, μια βασική διαφορά είναι ανάμεσα σε προφορικό και γραπτό λόγο. Συχνά λέμε σε κάποιον: «Δεν τα λέμε καλύτερα στο τηλέφωνο; Βαριέμαι να γράφω».


Δεν διαφωνούμε σε τίποτα. Εσύ μιλάς για ανθρώπους που επικοινωνούν ήδη μέσω Διαδικτύου και συμπληρώνουν την επικοινωνία με τηλεφωνήματα επειδή κάποια στιγμή βαριούνται να γράφουν. Εγώ μιλάω για ανθρώπους που _δεν _επικοινωνούν μέσω Διαδικτύου, άρα πρέπει η επικοινωνία να γίνει αποκλειστικά και μόνο μέσω τηλεφώνου. Ε, μπορεί να μην έχουμε διάθεση να μιλάμε κάθε μέρα ή κάθε βδομάδα με κάποιον στο τηλέφωνο.


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Νίκελ, και προ χρήσης διαδικτύου γενικώς απέφευγα τις στανικές επικοινωνίες.



Αν πω ότι στην αρχή διάβασα σατανικές επικοινωνίες, τι λέει αυτό για μένα;

Σχετικά με τις εκθέσεις, το δεύτερο θέμα που αναφέρει ο Εάριος είναι μια χαρά θέμα με χρησιμότητα. ΟΚ, τα άλλα δύο αγγίζουν προσωπικά ζητήματα. Από την άλλη, δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτό το "διδάσκονται εκθέσεις". Ίσως γιατι εγώ που έκανα ιδιαίτερα έκθεση δεν διδασκόμουν με παπαγαλία θεμάτων. Διάβαζα, συζητάγαμε, κάναμε λίστες με επιχειρήματα και έγραφα εκθέσεις και μου τις διόρθωνε για το ύφος. Αυτό δεν κάνουν όλοι; 

ΥΓ Φτουφτουφτο πιδάκιμ' κινητα τηλέφουνα, ιντερνέτια, πράματα του σατανά


----------



## bernardina (May 17, 2013)

Καλέ μου Εαρίωνα, μού θύμισες τις ένδοξες εποχές που δίδασκα αγγλικά. Κάτι τέτοια θέματα τους έβαζα, είτε γραπτά είτε προφορικά, να αναπτύξουν. Άραγε σημαίνει κάτι αυτό; :laugh:


----------



## panadeli (May 17, 2013)

Δεν είναι ντροπή να σου ζητούν να αναπτύξεις το περιεχόμενο μιας πρότασης με την οποία μπορεί να μην συμφωνείς; Δηλαδή αν διαφωνείς τι ακριβώς θα πρέπει να κάνεις; Να επιχειρηματολογήσεις για λογαριασμό του συγγραφέα; Να ψυχανεμιστείς πού στηρίζει την άποψή του; Εγώ, για παράδειγμα, με τη συγκεκριμένη πρόταση του Γραμματικάκη διαφωνώ 100%. Πώς διάολε θα αναπτύξω το περιεχόμενο της;

Κάθε χρόνο τέτοια εποχή τσαντίζομαι όσο δεν παίρνει με τα θέματα της έκθεσης. Και κάθε χρόνο για τον ίδιο ακριβώς λόγο.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Που σημαίνει ότι διαφωνείς με τον τίτλο και στην έκθεσή σου οι διαπιστώσεις σου θα κατέληγαν σε αντίθετο συμπέρασμα;



Γκαραντί. Εγώ θα μηδενιζόμουν. Γενικά το Υπουργείο έχει μια τάση τα τελευταία 20 χρόνια να δίνει τεχνοφοβικά θέματα για ανάπτυξη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2013)

Έχω απλώς την απορία, αν μπορείς/επιτρέπεται να ξεκινήσεις την ανάπτυξη με ένα «Σύμφωνα με τον συγγραφέα/Ο συγγραφέας μάς λέει ότι.» Αν ναι, κανένα πρόβλημα, να παρουσιάσω οποιαδήποτε άποψη. Δεν είναι η δουλειά μόνο του δικηγόρου· και ο θετικός επιστήμονας πρέπει να μπορεί να συνοψίσει την αντίθετη άποψη πριν την τσακίσει.


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2013)

...
Σχετικά νήματα:

*10 ή 50 πράγματα που "σκότωσε" το Ίντερνετ* 

*Τι κάναμε πριν το ίντερνετ;*



Earion said:


> ... Από την άλλη σκέφτομαι πως αυτή η ακινησία έχει και κάτι το παρηγορητικό. Είναι μια σταθερά του κόσμου. Όλοι γνωρίζουν από πριν τι πρέπει να ειπωθεί, με ποιο τρόπο και σε ποιο βαθμό. Χαρτογραφημένα νερά.
> ...



Όχι εντελώς. Hic sunt dracones. :scared:



Earion said:


> ... Γιά φανταστείτε να έμπαιναν άλλου είδους θέματα, άλλης νοοτροπίας. Ας πούμε: «Είστε σε μια παρέα φίλων και συζητάτε για το αν θα πάτε σινεμά και ποια ταινία θα δείτε. Πείστε τους ότι η ταινία που προτιμάτε εσείς είναι ωραία, ότι το θέμα είναι ενδιαφέρον και ο σκηνοθέτης έχει να πει κάτι σπουδαίο». Ή «Βρίσκεστε στη δουλειά και σας ζητούν να μεσολαβήσετε σε μια διένεξη μεταξύ συναδέλφων, συντάσσοντας ένα γραπτό υπόμνημα, στο οποίο πρέπει να πάρετε θέση, περιγράφοντας τα προτερήματα και τα ελαττώματα της κάθε πλευράς». Ή «Μπείτε στη θέση ενός παιδιού που ο πατέρας του έχασε πρόσφατα τη δουλειά του. Περιγράψτε τα συναισθήματα και τις αντιδράσεις σας». Τι πανικός θα κυριαρχούσε! Ο φόβος μπροστά στην ελευθερία.



Terra cognita, terror familiaris in mare incognitum. Κάτω απ' το χαλί, μη μάθουμε να σκεφτόμαστε κιόλας και χαλάσει φτιάξει χαλάσει η πιάτσα.



SBE said:


> Αν πω ότι στην αρχή διάβασα σατανικές επικοινωνίες, τι λέει αυτό για μένα;
> ...



Ότι είσαι μ' εμάς τους δαεμανιστές. Μην ανησυχείς, θα σου κρατήσω καλή θέση, πρώτο καζάνι πίστα. :devil:



SBE said:


> ...
> ΥΓ Φτουφτουφτο πιδάκιμ' κινητα τηλέφουνα, ιντερνέτια, πράματα του σατανά



Να σι δώκου κι ένα μπουκλιτάκ' για την παρουσίασ':

Κανονικά, τώρα πρέπει να παίξω το ρόλο μου, να κάνω το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου εαυτού μου... 
Περίμενε λιγάκι μόνο, γιατί τουιτάρει ο Πέτρος και πρέπει να του απαντήσω καταπώς του αξίζει, του έχω άχτι. Τι μπούρδες έγραφε τις προάλλες στο φατσομπούκι, δεν περιγράφεται... 







It's easier to be an asshole to words than to people.

Λοιπόν, το θέμα που θίγεις είναι πολύ σοβαρό και... 
Με συγχωρείς, κουδουνάει η τσέπη μου χτυπάει το κινητό, μη χάσω καμιά κλήση... 
Πού είχα μείνει; Α, ναι, το θέμα είναι σοβαρό και χρειάζεται περίσκεψη και απερίσπαστο στοχασμό... 
Ντιν! Σόρι μια στιγμή, ήρθε ειδοποίηση για ηλεμήνυμα. Να, να, κοίτα τι γράφει η άλλη στο φόρουμ. Μα να την αφήσω στις αυταπάτες της;






Που λες, μια γενική αρχή στα θέματα που σχετίζονται με τις τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις είναι ότι η επίδρασή τους πάνω μας δεν καθορίζεται κυρίως από το ίδιο το εργαλείο, αλλά από τον τρόπο που το χρησιμοποιούμε. Πρέπει δηλαδή... 
Αχ, κοίτα τον άλλο που τρολάρει πάλι στο κανάλι μου στο γιουτιούμπ. Μα τι γελοίος ο τύπος...

Α, μα έτσι δεν γίνεται δουλειά, δεν μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε σωστά ενώ _μας διακόπτουν_ συνεχώς.  
Πάμε μια βόλτα να τα πούμε με την ησυχία μας;



nickel said:


> Ακόμα πιο σχετικό, από τον ίδιο τόπο:



Κύριε επιτηρητή, μα γιατί μου παίρνετε το γραπτό μέσα απ' τα χέρια; Δεν πρόλαβα να γράψω τίποτα ακόμα. Σας παρακαλώ, θέλω λίγο περιθώριο επιπλέον για να το αναπτύξω όπως πρέπει. Δεν ζητώ πολλά· μερικά χρόνια ακόμα και λίγες χιλιάδες λέξεις παραπάνω. Να βρω και μερικές έγκυρες μελέτες, μη με κόψει ο Ελληγεννής στο μάθημα λόγω αναξιοπιστίας των πηγών μου. :twit:


----------



## bernardina (May 17, 2013)

daeman said:


> Ότι είσαι μ' εμάς τους δαεμανιστές. Μην ανησυχείς, θα σου κρατήσω καλή θέση, πρώτο καζάνι πίστα. :devil:


Πρώτο καζάνι *πίσσα *λέμεεεε


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Πρώτο καζάνι *πίσσα *λέμεεεε



Sonuvabitch, I missed _*the*_ pitch. Δε φταίω εγώ, το ελεβατόρι φταίει που πάει γρήγορα. Ενώ παλιά με τις σκάλες, είχες χρόνο και να σκεφτείς, βρε παιδάκι μου.

Άξια, λέμεεε! :up:


----------



## bernardina (May 17, 2013)

daeman said:


> Δε φταίω εγώ, το ελεβατόρι φταίει που πάει γρήγορα. Ενώ παλιά με τις σκάλες, είχες χρόνο και να σκεφτείς, βρε παιδάκι μου.


Καλά, μην παίρνεις κι όρκο. ;)


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2013)

...
Χρόνο είχες κι εκεί. Δεύτερο, αφού δεν εκμεταλλεύτηκες έγκαιρα την πάσα για να καρφώσεις σε πρώτο χρόνο. 
Εδώ που τα λέμε, l'esprit de l'escalier: ετεροχρονισμένη (πνευματώδης) απάντηση, μεταχρονολογημένη ατάκα, υστερόκαρφο, μεταποσπόντα. ;)


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έχω απλώς την απορία, αν μπορείς/επιτρέπεται να ξεκινήσεις την ανάπτυξη με ένα «Σύμφωνα με τον συγγραφέα/Ο συγγραφέας μάς λέει ότι.» Αν ναι, κανένα πρόβλημα, να παρουσιάσω οποιαδήποτε άποψη. Δεν είναι η δουλειά μόνο του δικηγόρου· και ο θετικός επιστήμονας πρέπει να μπορεί να συνοψίσει την αντίθετη άποψη πριν την τσακίσει.



Δεν χρειάζεται να ξεκινήσεις έτσι. Απλώς κάνεις τον Αλέκο, σφυράς κλέφτικα και παριστάνεις ότι συμφωνείς κι εσύ. Κόβεις δηλαδή αυτή την εισαγωγή και σταματάς αμέσως μετά το «πριν την τσακίσει». Εγώ πάντως στις δύο εκθέσεις που έδωσα τότε στις πανελλήνιες (Β' και Γ' Λυκείου, '80 και '81), ακολούθησα τη συμβουλή που μας έδινε μόλις μας παρέδιδε κάθε θέμα ένας πανέξυπνος, πανάξιος, ρεαλιστής και απολαυστικός φιλόλογος στο φροντιστήριο: «Αν δείτε ότι η θέση που πρέπει να αναπτύξετε προδιαγράφεται και θέλετε να πάρετε σίγουρα καλό βαθμό, να γράψετε δήλωση μετάνοιας, όχι μανιφέστο φρονημάτων. Αφήστε την αλήθεια σας και τις όποιες διαφωνίες έξω από τον ιδεατό κόσμο της έκθεσης, για την πραγματική ζωή». 19 στην πρώτη, 20 στη δεύτερη. 

Αν η διδασκαλία είναι επιτελεστική πράξη, παράσταση, ερμηνεία, ηθοποιία - που (πρέπει να) είναι, κι έχω δώσει μερικές χιλιάδες τέτοιες - η έκθεση όπως γίνεται στα σχολεία μας είναι εξέταση υποκριτικής, οντισιόν.


----------



## panadeli (May 17, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έχω απλώς την απορία, αν μπορείς/επιτρέπεται να ξεκινήσεις την ανάπτυξη με ένα «Σύμφωνα με τον συγγραφέα/Ο συγγραφέας μάς λέει ότι.» Αν ναι, κανένα πρόβλημα, να παρουσιάσω οποιαδήποτε άποψη. Δεν είναι η δουλειά μόνο του δικηγόρου· και ο θετικός επιστήμονας πρέπει να μπορεί να συνοψίσει την αντίθετη άποψη πριν την τσακίσει.



Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να ξεκινήσεις γράφοντας "Σύμφωνα με τον συγγραφέα κλπ". Και πάλι πάντως μου τη σπάει πολύ η διατύπωση της ερώτησης. Θα προτιμούσα να έλεγε κάτι του στιλ: "Συμφωνείτε με τον συγγραφέα; Να αναπτύξετε τις απόψεις σας σε μια παράγραφο."

Αυτό που λες, να μπορείς να συνοψίσεις την άποψη του άλλου, είναι πολυ ενδιαφέρον, αλλά έχει ήδη ζητηθεί νωρίτερα, στην περίληψη -η οποία αυτό ακριβώς το πράγμα είναι: η σύνοψη των απόψεων του συγγραφέα. Εδώ ζητείται κάτι αρκετά διαφορετικό: όχι να συνοψίσεις αλλά να _αναπτύξεις_ την άποψη του συγγραφέα, ουσιαστικά δηλαδή να επιχειρηματολογήσεις _υπέρ_ μιας _συγκεκριμένης_ άποψης, την οποία πιθανόν να μην ενστερνίζεσαι.

Σκέψου, π.χ. ένα θέμα του στιλ: "Η πίστη στον Θεό βοηθά τους ασθενείς να αναρρώσουν από σοβαρές ασθένειες. Να αναπτύξετε το περιεχόμενο της πρότασης". Ή, στα καθ' ημάς: "Η εκμάθηση της αρχαίας ελληνικής γλώσσας ενισχύει τις ηγετικές ικανότητες. Να αναπτύξετε το περιεχόμενο της πρότασης". 
Αν διαφωνείς με τις παραπάνω προτάσεις, τι ακριβώς θα αναπτύξεις; Το σκεπτικό του συγγραφέα, το οποίο μπορεί να μην ξέρεις καν ποιο είναι;


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά εσύ έδωσες τότε και το θυμάσαι ή θυμάσαι τα θέματα κάθε χρονιάς;


Εγώ έδωσα τότε, εδώ έδωσα τότε! Τι κερδίζω;


bernardina said:


> "Ποτέ άλλοτε οι στέγες των σπιτιών των ανθρώπων δεν ήτανε τόσο κοντά η μία στην άλλη, όσο είναι σήμερα, κι όμως ποτέ άλλοτε οι καρδιές των ανθρώπων δεν ήταν τόσο μακριά η μία από την άλλη, όσο είναι σήμερα".


Αυτό ακριβώς! Κι εγώ έγραψα ότι μια χαρά είναι σήμερα οι καρδιές, πολύ πιο ανοιχτές οι σχέσεις, πολύ μεγαλύτερες ευκαιρίες για γνωριμίες και αυξημένες πιθανότητες να συναντήσεις ανθρώπους που σου ταιριάζουν, και ο καθηγητής μου όταν βγήκα μου είπε ότι είμαι εκτός θέματος (!) και θα κοπώ, και τελικά πήρα 19 (αυτό πια!).

Καλέ πείτε κι εσείς οι άλλοι της παλιοσειράς, τι γράψατε;



Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ θα μηδενιζόμουν. Γενικά το Υπουργείο έχει μια τάση τα τελευταία 20 χρόνια να δίνει τεχνοφοβικά θέματα για ανάπτυξη.


Όχι αναγκαστικά, όπως βλέπεις! Ζωντανό παράδειγμα η υποφαινόμενη.

Αν το θέμα έλεγε "αναπτύξτε αυτήν την άποψη", τότε ναι, θα μηδενιζόσουν αν την αντέκρουες. Αλλά δεν έλεγε αυτό, απλώς παρέθετε μια άποψη, δεν έλεγε ούτε αναπτύξτε, ούτε σχολιάστε, δεν έδινε εντολή. Ε κι εγώ έκρινα ότι περίμεναν από μένα να γράψω ό,τι άποψη είχα σχετικά με το θέμα, και ότι αρκούσε να επιχειρηματολογήσω και να εκφραστώ σωστά - και ιδού, δικαιώθηκα.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2013)

Εγώ πάντως που 'γραψα με το θέμα τού 1986, μπορώ να πω πως ήταν απ' τα καλά: http://users.otenet.gr/~aker/GlossaCHmer.htm.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 17, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> Να βρω και μερικές έγκυρες μελέτες, μη με κόψει ο Ελληγεννής στο μάθημα λόγω αναξιοπιστίας των πηγών μου. :twit:



Δεν υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα σ' αυτήν την ζωή που πιστεύω ότι θα ήμουν καλός. Πιστεύω όμως ότι θα ήμουν καλός εκπαιδευτικός. Επειδή θα ζητούσα πηγές όταν κάποιος σήκωνε το χέρι του.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 17, 2013)

Μελάνη, μπορεί απλά να ήσουν τυχερή ως προς τον βαθμολογητή σου.



panadeli said:


> Σκέψου, π.χ. ένα θέμα του στιλ: "Η πίστη στον Θεό βοηθά τους ασθενείς να αναρρώσουν από σοβαρές ασθένειες. Να αναπτύξετε το περιεχόμενο της πρότασης". Ή, στα καθ' ημάς: "Η εκμάθηση της αρχαίας ελληνικής γλώσσας ενισχύει τις ηγετικές ικανότητες. Να αναπτύξετε το περιεχόμενο της πρότασης".
> Αν διαφωνείς με τις παραπάνω προτάσεις, τι ακριβώς θα αναπτύξεις; Το σκεπτικό του συγγραφέα, το οποίο μπορεί να μην ξέρεις καν ποιο είναι;



Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση πάντως ξέρουμε ακριβώς ποιο είναι το σκεπτικό του συγγραφέα. Αλλά δεν θα ήταν ανάπτυξη, θα ήταν παρωδία.:devil:


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2013)

Πάντως στους διαγωνισμούς debate δεν λαμβάνεις μεριά ανάλογα με τις προσωπικές σου θέσεις. Κι αυτό σε κάνει καλύτερο στην ανάπτυξη ικανότητας επιχειρηματολογίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2013)

Λοιπόν, για να είμαστε εντάξει, ξανακοίταξα ολόκληρο το 3σελιδο των θεμάτων. Στις γενικές οδηγίες προς τους εξεταζόμενους έχει και την εξής:

*4.* Κάθε απάντηση τεκμηριωμένη είναι αποδεκτή.

Οπότε, πολλοί από τους προβληματισμούς μας έχουν καλυφτεί και πιθανώς σχολιάζουμε παρασυρμένοι από το στιλ της ερώτησης και τις σιγουρατζίδικες απαντήσεις των φροντιστηρίων...


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Μελάνη, μπορεί απλά να ήσουν τυχερή ως προς τον βαθμολογητή σου.


Όχι «ως προς τον βαθμολογητή σου», αλλά ΤΟΥΣ βαθμολογητές σου (δύο). Και για να πάρεις δεκαεννιά, σημαίνει ότι το μίνιμουμ που σου 'βαλε ο ένας απ' τους δύο ήταν δεκαοχτώ. Hellegennes, από σένα δεν το περίμενα να λειτουργείς τόσο στερεοτυπικά, πάντως. :)


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως στους διαγωνισμούς debate δεν λαμβάνεις μεριά ανάλογα με τις προσωπικές σου θέσεις. Κι αυτό σε κάνει καλύτερο στην ανάπτυξη ικανότητας επιχειρηματολογίας.



Συγγνώμη που είμαι σαν κομήτης, αλλά μόνο αυτό θα ήθελα να πω. Ότι είναι θεμιτό να σου ζητάει να αναπτύξεις την άποψη κάποιου άλλου αν πρόκειται για θέμα που συζητιέται, να κάνεις το συνήγορο του διαβόλου. Αν μη τι άλλο, αν αποδειχτεί ότι δεν έχεις πρόβλημα να υποστηρίξεις με θέρμη και επιχειρήματα την οποιαδήποτε άποψη, βάζεις θεμέλια να γίνεις καλός δικηγόρος ή πολιτικός. Λίγο το 'χεις;


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> *4.* Κάθε απάντηση τεκμηριωμένη είναι αποδεκτή.
> 
> Οπότε, πολλοί από τους προβληματισμούς μας έχουν καλυφτεί και πιθανώς σχολιάζουμε παρασυρμένοι από το στιλ της ερώτησης και τις σιγουρατζίδικες απαντήσεις των φροντιστηρίων...



Επειδή όλοι (ή σχεδόν όλοι) έχουμε περάσει από ελληνικά σχολεία και γνωρίσαμε αρκετούς καθηγητές και τον τρόπο που λειτουργούσαν, ενώ μερικοί από εμάς γνωρίζουμε και αρκετούς καθηγητές που βαθμολογούν εκθέσεις είτε στα σχολεία τους είτε στις εξετάσεις (φιλόλογους προφανώς), θα ήθελα να θυμίσω κάτι:

Θεωρητικά, θεωρία και πράξη είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Στην πράξη, όμως, διαφέρουν.

Καλή τύχη δηλαδή κι άμποτε να ισχύει καθολικά η οδηγία που παραθέτεις, δόκτορα.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2013)

Βρε παιδιά, ποτέ δική μου ανάπτυξη σε έκθεση κόντρα στην καθεστηκυία άποψη δεν πήρε κακό βαθμό λόγω της αναπτυχθείσας σε αυτή θέσης. Μήπως το παρακάνουμε με τον μπαμπούλα τού «να μην ξεφύγεις απ' το κοπάδι»;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 17, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Όχι «ως προς τον βαθμολογητή σου», αλλά ΤΟΥΣ βαθμολογητές σου (δύο). Και για να πάρεις δεκαεννιά, σημαίνει ότι το μίνιμουμ που σου 'βαλε ο ένας απ' τους δύο ήταν δεκαοχτώ. Hellegennes, από σένα δεν το περίμενα να λειτουργείς τόσο στερεοτυπικά, πάντως. :)



Ουπς, ναι, έχεις δίκιο. Δυο είναι οι βαθμολογητές, το είχα ξεχάσει.:blush:
Άρα το κείμενο ήταν τόσο καλό που δεν άφησε περιθώριο στους βαθμολογητές να αντιδράσουν με την... αιρετικότητά του;

Θεωρητικά μπορώ να επιχειρηματολογήσω υπέρ μιας άποψης με την οποία διαφωνώ, πρακτικά όμως επαναστατεί ο εγκέφαλός μου μετά από κάποιο σημείο και αλλάζω πλεύση. Είμαι παντελώς ανίκανος να το ελέγξω, είναι κάτι σαν ένστικτο. Μετά από χρόνια βέβαια, μπορεί να δω το ίδιο κείμενο και να απορώ πώς το είχα γράψει, γιατί πλέον έχω αλλάξει άποψη.




nickel said:


> Συγγνώμη που είμαι σαν κομήτης, αλλά μόνο αυτό θα ήθελα να πω. Ότι είναι θεμιτό να σου ζητάει να αναπτύξεις την άποψη κάποιου άλλου αν πρόκειται για θέμα που συζητιέται, να κάνεις το συνήγορο του διαβόλου. Αν μη τι άλλο, αν αποδειχτεί ότι δεν έχεις πρόβλημα να υποστηρίξεις με θέρμη και επιχειρήματα την οποιαδήποτε άποψη, βάζεις θεμέλια να γίνεις καλός δικηγόρος ή πολιτικός. Λίγο το 'χεις;



Και δεν είναι ανήθικο να σε προετοιμάζει το σύστημα για να γίνεις ένα από τα δυο πιο κατάπτυστα επαγγέλματα;:twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Άρα το κείμενο ήταν τόσο καλό που δεν άφησε περιθώριο στους βαθμολογητές να αντιδράσουν με την... αιρετικότητά του;


Ορίστε λοιπόν ένα πλεονέκτημα της διπλής βαθμολόγησης. Αναγκάζει τον βαθμολογητή να μπει στην ουσία και όχι στο επιφαινόμενο· διαφορετικά, μπορεί να προκύψει μεγάλη διαφορά βαθμολογίας, επαναβαθμολόγηση και... ποιος θέλει φασαρίες, μωρέ; Βαθμολόγησέ το αντικειμενικά, να είσαι εντάξει...


----------



## azimuthios (May 17, 2013)

Βλέπω πολλές απόλυτες απόψεις και δυστυχώς θα μιλήσω πάλι... 

Μην μπερδεύεστε, παιδιά! Το να κάνεις τσατ και να ποστάρεις σε μια ερυθρόλευκη οθόνη της Λεξιλογίας δεν αντικαθιστά μια ματιά, ένα ζωντανό γέλιο, ένα χάδι. 

Μήπως θέλετε την επόμενη μάζωξη της Λεξιλογίας να την κάνουμε μέσω Σκάιπ; Να ψήσουμε μεζεδάκια ο καθένας σπίτι του και να τα τρώμε και να μιλάμε στην οθόνη... 

Είπαμε, η τεχνολογία μας έχει προσφέρει άπειρα πράγματα, αλλά όχι και να αντικαταστήσει την ανθρώπινη επαφή. Ρωτήστε όσους επικοινωνούν μέσω του σπουδαίου Σκάιπ κατ' ανάγκη, τι θα προτιμούσαν. Οθόνη ή καφεδάκι και περίπατο από κοντά; Θα εκπλαγείτε με την απάντηση! 

Και ναι, Άλεξ, μπορείς να νιώσεις μοναξιά σε ένα σπίτι κλεισμένος, μπροστά σε μια οθόνη, έστω και αν έχεις 2000 φίλους στο φβ και 100 εδώ... Μην μπερδεύεσαι! Τη μοναξιά δεν τη φέρνει η έλλειψη ομιλίας ή γραπτών κειμένων. Τη μοναξιά τη φέρνει η απουσία ουσιαστικής επικοινωνίας με αληθινούς φίλους και όχι με εικονικούς. 
Και όχι, Άλεξ, όποιος προτιμάει να βγαίνει με τους φίλους του και να πίνει μια μπίρα, δεν είναι εγκάθετος αναχρονιστής, ούτε σημαίνει πως δαιμονοποιεί το Διαδίκτυο. Έλεος με τις γενικεύσεις! Μην τα λέτε έτσι απότομα, βρε παιδιά...


----------



## panadeli (May 17, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Λοιπόν, για να είμαστε εντάξει, ξανακοίταξα ολόκληρο το 3σελιδο των θεμάτων. Στις γενικές οδηγίες προς τους εξεταζόμενους έχει και την εξής:
> 
> *4.* Κάθε απάντηση τεκμηριωμένη είναι αποδεκτή.
> 
> Οπότε, πολλοί από τους προβληματισμούς μας έχουν καλυφτεί και πιθανώς σχολιάζουμε παρασυρμένοι από το στιλ της ερώτησης και τις σιγουρατζίδικες απαντήσεις των φροντιστηρίων...




Η ερώτηση όμως λέει: "Να αναπτύξετε σε μια παράγραφο το περιεχόμενο του αποσπάσματος". Δεν λέει "Να εκθέσετε σε μια παράγραφο την άποψή σας για το περιεχόμενο του αποσπάσματος". Τι σημαίνει άραγε "Να αναπτύξετε το περιεχόμενο του αποσπάσματος"; Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι σημαίνει να αναπτύξετε την άποψη του _συγγραφέα,_ όχι τη δική σας. Ουσιαστικά, να επιχειρηματολογήσετε για λογαριασμό του. Θα ρωτήσω και τις φιλολόγους συναδέλφους μου στο σχολείο να μου πουν και εκείνες τι νομίζουν ότι ζητάει το θέμα, όπως και τι νομίζουν ότι θα συμβεί με όσους αναπτύξουν την αντίθετη άποψη. Δυστυχώς θα πρέπει να περιμένετε μέχρι την Τρίτη.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 17, 2013)

Τι είναι ο εικονικός φίλος; Επειδή βλέπω κάποιον μέσα από μια οθόνη παύει να είναι αληθινός; Γίνεται εικονικός; Και τι ισχύει για τους τυφλούς, τους κωφούς ή τους τυφλούς και κωφούς; Αυτοί δεν έχουν αληθινούς φίλους γιατί δεν τους ακούνε και δεν τους βλέπουνε; Οι ανάπηροι δεν έχουν αληθινούς φίλους γιατί δεν μπορούν να τους... χαϊδέψουν; Το γέλιο μέσα από τα ηχεία είναι ψεύτικο;

Νομίζω, Άζι, ότι δαιμονοποιείς λίγο το μέσο επικοινωνίας. Σημασία έχει αν η επικοινωνία είναι αληθινή, όχι πώς διεκπεραιώνεται. Φυσικά αν έχεις την επιλογή ανάμεσα σε κοντινή επαφή και από απόσταση, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να επιλέξεις το δεύτερο, απλά γιατί... δεν υπάρχει λόγος. Είναι πιο βολικό να τα πούμε από κοντά, όχι γιατί το γέλιο είναι ψεύτικο και η εικόνα πλαστή, αλλά γιατί από κοντά ακούς καλύτερα, βλέπεις καλύτερα και έχεις την δυνατότητα να βρεθείς σε έναν χώρο που πιθανότατα απολαμβάνεις περαντζάδα, ήλιο, αέρα, ωραία ατμόσφαιρα.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Έλεος με τις γενικεύσεις! Μην τα λέτε έτσι απότομα, βρε παιδιά...


Πάντως γενίκευση είναι κι ότι η διά ζώσης επαφή είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ ουσιαστική. Όχι, δεν είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ ουσιαστική.


----------



## panadeli (May 17, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Είπαμε, η τεχνολογία μας έχει προσφέρει άπειρα πράγματα, αλλά όχι και να αντικαταστήσει την ανθρώπινη επαφή.



Μα αυτό που γράφεις _εσύ_ είναι η απόλυτη άποψη.
Δεν νομίζω ότι θεωρεί κανείς εδώ μέσα ότι είναι καλό η τεχνολογία να αντικαταστήσει την ανθρώπινη επαφή.

Εκείνο που εγώ πιστεύω, και απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω και άλλοι στο φόρουμ, είναι ότι αυτό που γράφεις είναι μια φοβική κινδυνολογία. Η τεχνολογία _δεν_ έχει αντικαταστήσει την ανθρώπινη επαφή. Προσωπικά μάλιστα πιστεύω ότι, αν μη τι άλλο, η τεχνολογία έχει φέρει τους ανθρώπους πιο _κοντά,_ όχι πιο μακριά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2013)

Το λαϊτμοτίφ που αναδύεται από το απόσπασμα που δόθηκε προς ανάπτυξη (ναι, panadeli, κι εγώ ανάλογους προβληματισμούς είχα εξαρχής) είναι τεχνοφοβικό: _Μπουου, το διαδίκτυο μας αποξενώνει! Μπουου, τα κινητά τηλέφωνα μας αποξενώνουν! Μπουου, μπουου!_

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, πάντα.

Είναι αυτονόητο ότι δεν θα τα λες στο διαδίκτυο όταν οι φίλοι σου μένουν κοντά, αλλά χάρη στην τεχνολογία, δεν θα στερηθείς την επαφή μαζί τους, όταν ζεις μακριά τους.

(Και να κοιτάξουμε μπας και κάνουμε πρασινόλευκη τη Λεξιλογία, μήπως νιώθεις καλύτερα, Άζι... :)).


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 17, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Άρα το κείμενο ήταν τόσο καλό που δεν άφησε περιθώριο στους βαθμολογητές να αντιδράσουν με την... αιρετικότητά του;


Δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται να είναι "τόσο καλό" ένα κείμενο για να το εξετάσουν αντικειμενικά παρά το γεγονός ότι αντικρούει την άποψη που παρατίθεται στον τίτλο. Δεν νομίζω ότι πέρασε καν από το μυαλό τους ότι η προσέγγισή μου ήταν "αιρετική" - όχι αναγκαστικά τουλάχιστον. Δεν διατυπώθηκε κανένα δόγμα στο θέμα, μια άποψη προς σχολιασμό διατυπώθηκε. Διάβασαν ένα κείμενο, το αξιολόγησαν με βάση κάποια κριτήρια (στα οποία ΔΕΝ συμπεριλαμβάνεται η συμφωνία με την διατυπωθείσα στον τίτλο άποψη) και το βαθμολόγησαν ανάλογα. Ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, δεν ξέρουμε καν πόσες άλλες "αιρετικές" εκθέσεις μπορεί να υποβλήθηκαν.

Νομίζω ότι η προσέγγιση των διορθωτών είναι αυτή που είπε ο δόκτωρ - κάθε τεκμηριωμένη άποψη είναι αποδεκτή. Ας μην θεωρούμε de facto τους διορθωτές οπισθοδρομικούς παρωπιδικούς μπαμπούλες.


----------



## panadeli (May 17, 2013)

Κι άλλοι φαίνεται ότι θυμήθηκαν, όπως η Μπέρνι, το θέμα του 1984: 

*Ποτέ οι επικοινωνιακές δυνατότητες των ανθρώπων δεν ήταν τόσο διευρυμένες και οι καρδιές τους τόσο απομακρυσμένες.* Πράγματι, η διασύνδεση των υπολογιστών σ’ ένα παγκόσμιο δίκτυο και η τελειοποίηση της κινητής τηλεφωνίας δημιούργησαν τις προϋποθέσεις για άμεση, ταχύτατη και αποτελεσματική επικοινωνία, καθώς και ανταλλαγή απόψεων διαμέσου των οικουμενικών μέσων κοινωνικής δικτύωσης. Ωστόσο, δε γίνεται λόγος για βαθύτερη επικοινωνία γνήσια ανθρώπινη συναναστροφή, ψυχική επαφή και διαμόρφωση ισχυρών και υγιών διαπροσωπικών δεσμών. Πρόκειται συχνά για απρόσωπη και επιφανειακή μορφή επικοινωνίας περιβεβλημένης με το καθεστώς της ανωνυμίας ή των ψεύτικων προσωπείων που δεν ικανοποιεί την πανανθρώπινη ανάγκη για ψυχική πλήρωση και κάλυψη των υπαρξιακών αναγκών του ανθρώπου. 
http://sup.kathimerini.gr/kath/kath22/Downloads/lyseis__ekthesi_13c.pdf


----------



## Alexandra (May 17, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Μην μπερδεύεστε, παιδιά! Το να κάνεις τσατ και να ποστάρεις σε μια ερυθρόλευκη οθόνη της Λεξιλογίας δεν αντικαθιστά μια ματιά, ένα ζωντανό γέλιο, ένα χάδι.
> 
> Μήπως θέλετε την επόμενη μάζωξη της Λεξιλογίας να την κάνουμε μέσω Σκάιπ; Να ψήσουμε μεζεδάκια ο καθένας σπίτι του και να τα τρώμε και να μιλάμε στην οθόνη...
> 
> ...


Στοπ, φάουλ εδώ. Μου λες ότι επειδή ο γιος μου ζει μόνιμα στο εξωτερικό και οι επαφές μας είναι μόνο μέσω τηλεφώνου και Σκάιπ, πρέπει να είμαι μόνιμα σε κατάθλιψη επειδή δεν μπορώ να τον αγγίξω και να του μιλήσω από κοντά; Φυσικά και θα προτιμούσα να ήταν δίπλα μου, αλλά ποιος γενικεύει τώρα; Εγώ που είπα ότι η μοναξιά μου μειώνεται επειδή μπορώ να έχω έστω κι αυτή την καθημερινή επαφή ή εσύ που δηλώνεις ότι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να νιώθω μοναξιά επειδή αυτή η επαφή δεν είναι physical; Για όνομα του Θεού, νομίζω ότι είμαστε όλοι έξυπνοι άνθρωποι και καταλαβαίνουμε τη χρήση της τεχνολογίας στη ζωή μας. Όπως λέει και ο Panadeli, η τεχνολογία μάς έχει φέρει πιο κοντά, όχι πιο μακριά.

Οι φίλοι μου στη Λεξιλογία δεν είναι "εικονικοί" φίλοι, είναι πραγματικοί φίλοι. Συναντιόμαστε και μιλάμε στο τηλέφωνο πολύ πιο συχνά απ' ό,τι με άλλους, παλιότερους φίλους που έχασαν το τρένο της τεχνολογίας και δεν έχουν καν email για να μπορούμε να επικοινωνούμε. Όταν μιλούσα για επικοινωνία μέσω Διαδικτύου, εννοούσα έναν νέο τρόπο επικοινωνίας με υπαρκτούς, χειροπιαστούς, πραγματικούς φίλους. Αν νόμισες ότι μιλούσα για "εικονικούς φίλους", λες και είμαι 15χρονος έφηβος που μιλάει με αγνώστους και τους αποκαλύπτει τα εσώψυχά του, μάλλον λάθος με αξιολόγησες. Αν μιλούσα όλη μέρα σε chat-rooms με τον Nickel, με τον Δόκτορα, με την Μπέρνι, με τον Daeman, χωρίς να τους συναντώ από κοντά ή να επικοινωνώ μαζί τους δια ζώσης, θα χρειαζόμουν ψυχίατρο. Είπα εγώ πουθενά ότι προτιμάω να μιλάω με τους φίλους μου στο Διαδίκτυο από το να πιω μια μπίρα μαζί τους; Το μόνο που είπα είναι ότι το Διαδίκτυο υποκαθιστά τη δια ζώσης επικοινωνία όταν είναι αδύνατο να συναντάς τους φίλους σου μέρα παρά μέρα, επειδή είσαι μεγάλος άνθρωπος, και όχι έφηβος ή φοιτητής.

Ελπίζω να κατάλαβες τώρα τι εννοούσα όταν είπα ότι λόγω του Διαδικτύου δεν νιώθω μοναξιά: Επειδή επικοινωνώ με τους ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ φίλους μου κάθε μέρα μέσω του Διαδικτύου, ενώ τα ωράριά μας και τα προγράμματά μας μάς επιτρέπουν να συναντιόμαστε μόνο μια φορά τον μήνα.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 17, 2013)

(Δημήτρη Φύσσα)


> Ο κ. Γραμματικάκης προφανώς λέει εδώ αρκετά πράγματα λογικά, ειδικά όσα αφορούν τη διπλή φύση του ανθρώπου (δημιουργική και ταυτόχρονα καταστροφική). Αλλά ταυτόχρονα υπάρχουν τρεις τουλάχιστον θέσεις που, εμένα τουλάχιστον, μου φαίνονται ανορθολογικές, και σε μικρή επαφή με την επιστήμη. Η πρώτη, ότι δεν χρειάζεται η διαστημική προσπάθεια από τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν τόσα προβλήματα στη Γη. Η δεύτερη, ότι όσο αναπτύσσονται οι τεχνολογίες της επικοινωνίας τόσο μεγαλώνει η ανθρώπινη μοναξιά. Η τρίτη, ότι οι παλιοί πολιτισμοί ήταν καλύτεροι.


----------



## Palavra (May 17, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως γενίκευση είναι κι ότι η διά ζώσης επαφή είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ ουσιαστική. Όχι, δεν είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ ουσιαστική.


Ακριβώς. Δεν έχετε δει ζευγάρια/παρέες να κάθονται σε ένα τραπέζι και να κοιτάει ο ένας δεξιά κι ο άλλος το μίνι της αλληνής αριστερά και να μη μιλάνε καν μεταξύ τους; Όχι σαν μερικούς μερικούς γνωστούς μου που για να φύγουν από το μαγαζί που είναι, αυτό πρέπει να κλείσει και οι μαγαζάτορες μόνο που δεν τους βάζουν να σκουπίσουν :twit:


----------



## panadeli (May 17, 2013)

Φοβερό για άλλη μια φορά το κείμενο του Φύσσα. Προσυπογράφω μέχρι κεραίας. 
Θα συμπλήρωνα μάλιστα ότι τα δεινά που αναφέρει στην 7η παράγραφο (θάνατοι από ασθένειες που σήμερα θεραπεύονται εύκολα, παιδική θνησιμότητα, δουλεία, θεοκρατία, γυνακεία καταπίεση, αναλφαβητισμός, πείνα κλπ κλπ) δεν αφορούν μόνο το παρελθόν. Πολλά από αυτά τα δεινά εξακολουθούν σήμερα να μαστίζουν πολλές χώρες και -ω τι έκπληξη- ακριβώς εκείνες που είναι λιγότερο αναπτυγμένες τεχνολογικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 17, 2013)

Να συμπληρώσω στα όσα πολύ ωραία ειπώθηκαν από τους άλλους, ότι ο μικρός μου αδερφός έχει περισσότερους φίλους μέσω διαδικτυακής κοινωνικοποίησης παρά εκτός. Αυτούς τους άνθρωπους τούς γνώρισε μέσα από φόρα, από multiplayer, από ιστολόγια και λοιπούς διαδικτυακούς χώρους. Με πολλούς απ' αυτούς βγαίνει, γιατί είναι στην ίδια πόλη. Με άλλους μιλάει μόνο μέσω skype, τηλεφώνου, κτλ. Η σχολική του παρέα ήταν 4-5 άτομα, με την οποία κρατάει επαφές, αλλά πολύ λιγότερες πλέον, όχι μόνο γιατί σκόρπισαν δεξιά-αριστερά αλλά και γιατί οι διαφορετικές υποχρεώσεις και διαδρομές πολλές φορές μάς απομακρύνουν, άθελα μας ή μη, από τους παλιότερους φίλους μας.

Κι εγώ αν δεν ήταν το Ίντερνετ θα είχα 4 φίλους. Κάποτε είχα δεκάδες, αλλά, για παρόμοιους λόγους με τους παραπάνω, έχουμε χαθεί. Άλλοι έκαναν οικογένειες, άλλοι μετακόμισαν, άλλοι μετανάστευσαν, κτλ. Το διαδίκτυο -και η τεχνολογία εν γένει- μού προσφέρει την δυνατότητα να επικοινωνώ με άτομα που δεν θα γνώριζα διαφορετικά ή που γνώρισα κάπου αλλά οι αποστάσεις και άλλες συνθήκες μάς απέτρεψαν από την καθημερινή επαφή και κοινωνικοποίηση. Αυτό το πράγμα δεν υπήρχε ποτέ πριν. Κάποτε υπήρχαν οι pen pals, αλλά στην ουσία ήταν τελείως άγνωστα πρόσωπα για τα οποία μάθαινες 10 πράγματα σε 10 χρόνια, γιατί το ταχυδρομείο είναι ο πιο αργός τρόπος επικοινωνίας. Θεωρώ π.χ. την SBE πολύ περισσότερο φίλη μου από κάποιους pen pals που είχα στο παρελθόν, γιατί μέσα σε έναν μήνα ανταλλάσσουμε πολύ περισσότερη πληροφορία απ' ό,τι αντάλλαζα μ' εκείνους μέσα σε 5 χρόνια. Νιώθω ότι "ξέρω" την SBE, πολύ περισσότερο από εκείνους. Δεν την έχω ζήσει βέβαια, δεν έχουμε βγει ποτέ, δεν ξέρω την καθημερινότητά της, τις συνήθειές της, τα χούγια της, το γέλιο της και την φάτσα της. Αλλά ξέρω ένα μέρος της προσωπικότητάς της και αισθάνομαι άνετα. Ένα φόρουμ είναι μέσο κοινωνικοποίησης, είναι ένας ζωντανός οργανισμός. Δεν δέχομαι ότι είναι ψεύτικος οργανισμός, μια ζωγραφιά, εικονική πραγματικότητα. Είναι πραγματικότητα φιλτραρισμένη από ένα τεχνολογικό μέσο. Και μέσα απ' αυτό, μπορείς να επιλέξεις, αν έχεις πάντα αυτήν την δυνατότητα, αν θα διαλέξεις την συναναστροφή και σε άλλα μέσα, σε άλλα επίπεδα και σε άλλες μορφές.



AoratiMelani said:


> Νομίζω ότι η προσέγγιση των διορθωτών είναι αυτή που είπε ο δόκτωρ - κάθε τεκμηριωμένη άποψη είναι αποδεκτή. Ας μην θεωρούμε de facto τους διορθωτές οπισθοδρομικούς παρωπιδικούς μπαμπούλες.



Νομίζω ότι κανείς μας δεν εντόπισε την ρίζα του προβληματισμού στους ίδιους τους διορθωτές. Φαντάζομαι ότι ακολουθούν κάποιες -έστω γενικές- οδηγίες. Άρα και να σε διόρθωναν με το σκεπτικό ότι είσαι εκτός θέματος, δεν θα ήταν δικό τους ουσιαστικό φταίξιμο.


----------



## azimuthios (May 18, 2013)

Εγώ:


> Και ναι, Άλεξ, *μπορείς* να νιώσεις μοναξιά σε ένα σπίτι κλεισμένος, μπροστά σε μια οθόνη



Εσύ:


> ή εσύ που δηλώνεις ότι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να νιώθω μοναξιά επειδή αυτή η επαφή δεν είναι physical



Τα συμπεράσματα ας βγουν από άλλους... ;) 

Μπορείς=δύνασαι, υπάρχει πιθανότητα, ίσως... νιώσεις μοναξιά... 

Προφανώς, αλλά σκέφτεσαι και άλλα γράφεις ή άλλα γράφεις και άλλα καταλαβαίνω εγώ... 

Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι θα είσαι στην κατάθλιψη επειδή δεν μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις με τον γιο σου από κοντά. Κι εγώ με τη αδερφή μου έτσι επικοινωνώ. 
Μη μου βάζεις σε παρακαλώ λόγια στο στόμα. Εντάξει; Ας διαφωνούμε αιώνια, όπως φαίνεται. Μόνο πράγματα που δεν λέω να μη μου αποδίδεις. Θα το εκτιμούσα. 

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2013)

Σχετικά με τους διορθωτές και το αν η κάθε άποψη είναι αποδεκτή ή όχι: οι σοφοί εκθεσάδες μας  μας συμβούλευαν πάντα να μην υποστηρίζουμε φανατικά τη μία ή την άλλη πλευρά, να είμαστε λιγάκι και με τον χωροφύλαξ και με τον αστυφύλαξ, νηφάλια, ευγενικά και κυρίως εμπεριστατωμένα. Ένα "ναι μεν, αλλά..." Και, πάνω απ' όλα, χωρίς να περιπτωσιολογούμε με συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα γιατί τις περισσότερες φορές αποτελούν παγίδα παρά στοιχείο που ενισχύει τη θέση μας.

Κι έτσι σχηματίζεται σιγά σιγά η εικόναααα. Μου άρεσε αυτό που είπε η κόρη ενός σχολιαστή κάτω από το άρθρο του Φύσσα: Πάω να γράψω έκθεση με τις ιδέες των άλλων. Νομίζω πως η κοπελιά τα είπε όλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Μου άρεσε αυτό που είπε η κόρη ενός σχολιαστή κάτω από το άρθρο του Φύσσα: Πάω να γράψω έκθεση με τις ιδέες των άλλων. Νομίζω πως η κοπελιά τα είπε όλα.



Που σε κάνει να αναρωτιέσαι, αν και πόσο θα μας έκανε καλό αν, έστω μια φορά στο τόσο, γράφαμε ή επιχειρηματολογούσαμε συμπεριλαμβάνοντας τις ιδέες των άλλων. Ίσως μας βοηθούσε να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα γιατί πάντα έχουν άδικο οι άλλοι και πάντα έχουμε δίκιο εμείς.


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Που σε κάνει να αναρωτιέσαι, αν και πόσο θα μας έκανε καλό αν, έστω μια φορά στο τόσο, γράφαμε ή επιχειρηματολογούσαμε συμπεριλαμβάνοντας τις ιδέες των άλλων. Ίσως μας βοηθούσε να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα γιατί πάντα έχουν άδικο οι άλλοι και πάντα έχουμε δίκιο εμείς.



Ίσως επειδή το μάθημα λέγεται Έκθεση Ιδεών και όχι Έκθεση Ιδεών των Άλλων; 
Μπα... Μάλλον επειδή_ υποτίθεται _πως δεν εξετάζει το δίκιο ή το άδικο αλλά το γιατί και πώς καταλήγουμε (αν καταλήγουμε) κάπου, με την έννοια του αν είμαστε ικανοί να συντάξουμε συγκροτημένο λόγο.
Προσωπικά, πάντως, αυτό ζητούσα από τους μαθητές μου. Όσο το δυνατόν πιο συγκροτημένο λόγο με εφαρμογή των όσων διδάσκονταν. Ούτε πιστοποιητικό φρονημάτων ούτε χρηστομάθεια ούτε ξερολισμό.;)


----------



## Earion (May 18, 2013)

Τέλος, ας σταματήσει ο μύθος ότι το παρελθόν ήταν ιδανικό. Δεν υπήρχε μονάχα το όντως καθαρότερο περιβάλλον και τα υπέροχα πολιτισμικά μνημεία, που αναφέρει ο κ. Γραμματικάκης. Στο παρελθόν κυριαρχούσαν (μέχρι όχι πολύ παλιά) ψείρες, κοριοί, μεγάλη παιδική θνησιμότητα, πειρατεία σε όλες τις θάλασσες, δουλεία, θάνατοι από ασθένειες που σήμερα αντιμετωπίζονται για πλάκα, απίστευτη γυναικεία καταπίεση, θεοκρατία, συνεχείς πόλεμοι, χαμηλός μέσος όρος ζωής, δεισιδαιμονία, βρόμα, αναλφαβητισμός, ληστεία στις πόλεις και στα χωριά, απόλυτες μοναρχίες, τρομερή πείνα, βασανιστήρια και πολλά άλλα. (Δ. Φύσσας)

Δεν χρειάζονταν τόσα πολλά. Εγώ, κάθε φορά που συναντώ τέτοια νοσταλγική άποψη (για κάτι που σημειωτέον ο συνομιλητής μου *δεν* έχει βιώσει), υπενθυμίζω ένα πράγμα μόνο: *στο παρελθόν οι άνθρωποι δεν είχαν τρεχούμενο νερό στο μπάνιο και στην κουζίνα*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ίσως επειδή το μάθημα λέγεται Έκθεση Ιδεών και όχι Έκθεση Ιδεών των Άλλων;


Ακριβώς. Έκθεση ιδεών. Όχι (μόνο) των ιδεών *μας*. ;) :)

Αλλά πάλι ξεφεύγουμε. Εδώ, η άσκηση ζητούσε να αναπτυχθεί σε μια παράγραφο 100-120 λέξεων η συγκεκριμένη πρόταση. Η έκθεση (των 500-600 λέξεων), είχε άλλο θέμα, περιβαλλοντικό:


----------



## Hellegennes (May 18, 2013)

Και το θέμα της έκθεσης χαζό είναι, γιατί κανείς δεν μπορεί να δώσει σοβαρή έκθεση για ένα τόσο τεχνικό θέμα. Οι εκθέσεις θα έπρεπε να αφορούσαν περισσότερο θέματα που μπορούν να κατανοήσουν σε μεγάλο βάθος, όλοι (κυρίως κοινωνικά ή ψυχολογικά). Γιατί οι επιπτώσεις που θα απαριθμήσει ο μαθητής θα είναι επιφανειακές και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα αντιεπιστημονικές, αστήρικτες ή δεν θα έχουν μεγάλη συσχέτιση με το αίτιο. Εξάλλου το αίτιο που δίνεται είναι απίστευτη γενικούρα. Τι πάει να πει "έλλειψη σεβασμού προς το φυσικό περιβάλλον"; Στους δε τρόπους αποκατάστασης δεν έχει καν συμφωνήσει η επιστήμη ακόμα. Εκτός κι αν η έκθεση ζητάει να γραφτούν κοινοτυπίες για ανακύκλωση και εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας, που πάλι θα καταλήξει σε αντιεπιστημονικά πράγματα. Θα μου πεις, δεν είναι το ζητούμενο τι θα γραφτεί, αλλά πώς. Με την ίδια λογική όμως θα μπορούσε η έκθεση να ζητάει τις συνέπειες του μελλοντικού αποικισμού του σύμπαντος.

Στο θέμα μας, πάντως, είναι φανερό ότι η πρώτη άσκηση ζητά να αναπτύξεις την σκέψη του συγγραφέα, όχι να επιχειρηματολογήσεις υπέρ ή κατά. Ζητάει "ανάπτυξη του περιεχομένου σε μια παράγραφο". Το δε περιεχόμενο είναι δήλωση και δη καταληκτική. Δεν υπάρχει περιθώριο αμφιβολίας, ο συγγραφέας δεν αναρωτιέται, δεν προβληματίζεται· δηλώνει κατηγορηματικά· και πρέπει να αναπτύξεις την δήλωσή του.


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2013)

Με τον Γραμματικάκη βγάλαμε διπλανά σχολειά (με μερικά χρόνια διαφορά). Εγώ έβγαλα το (εξατάξιο τότε) πρακτικό γυμνάσιο και ασχολήθηκα με τις ξένες γλώσσες, εκείνος έβγαλε το λεγόμενο «κλασικό» γυμνάσιο, αλλά σπούδασε Φυσική. Δεν ξέχασε ωστόσο την αγάπη του για τη γλώσσα και τη λογοτεχνία, και φαίνεται ότι η λογοτεχνία απαιτεί ενίοτε μια νοσταλγία για το παρελθόν, να παραμερίσεις για λίγο τον στεγνό ορθολογισμό (που ξέρω ότι διέπει τη σκέψη του Γραμματικάκη) και να πλάσεις ένα εξωραϊσμένο παρελθόν για να το παραβάλεις με τις ασχημίες του σήμερα. Το λάθος το έχουμε κάνει όλοι μας, του Γραμματικάκη τού ξέφυγε σε γραπτό (που μένει) και οι εξεταστές βρήκαν αυτό το σημείο για να βγάλουν τη δική τους παρελθοντολαγνεία στην πλάτη των παιδιών. Μια κακιά στιγμή ήταν.


----------



## panadeli (May 18, 2013)

Μια κακιά στιγμή του Γραμματικάκη εννοείς. Γιατί οι εξεταστές όλο τέτοιες κακές στιγμές έχουν.

Συμφωνώ με την εκτίμηση για τον Γραμματικάκη. Αν και πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι δεν μου πολυαρέσει ο τρόπος γραφής του (την _Κόμη της Βερενίκης_ τη βρήκα αχρείαστα φλύαρη, ενώ την _Αυτοβιογραφία του φωτός_ δεν έχω καταφέρει να τη διαβάσω παρότι το έχω προσπαθήσει δυο-τρεις φορές —αλλά αυτές είναι υποκειμενικές εκτιμήσεις, άλλοι μπορεί να τα θεωρούν αριστουργήματα), εντούτοις γενικά γράφει νηφάλια. Διακατέχεται μεν από έναν εμφανή ρομαντισμό (καθ' όλα θεμιτό, κατά τη γνώμη μου), ο οποίος ώρες ώρες ίσως τον κάνει να εξιδανικεύει κάποιες καταστάσεις ή να δαιμονοποιεί κάποιες άλλες, αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι τον χαρακτηρίζει ούτε η παρελθοντολαγνεία ούτε ο λουδιτισμός. 

Τώρα, το γεγονός ότι η επιτροπή εξετάσεων διάλεξε να απομονώσει το _συγκεκριμένο_ κείμενο, δεν το θεωρώ καθόλου τυχαίο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 18, 2013)

panadeli said:


> λουδιτισμός


Εγώ "λουδισμός" το ήξερα αυτό.


----------



## panadeli (May 19, 2013)

Ναι, δίκιο έχεις.


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2013)

Αν και ο αγγλικός όρος (_Luddism_) προέρχεται από κάποιον μυθικό σχεδόν Ned Lud(d), που ξεκίνησε να σπάει αργαλειούς, δεν θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που ο -_ισμός_ παράγεται από τον -_ίτη_. Έτσι, δίπλα στο _Luddism_ υπάρχει και _Ludditism_ (καταγραμμένο και στα λεξικά) και είναι φυσιολογικά και αναπόφευκτα και τα ελληνικά _λουδιτισμός_.


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Μια κακιά στιγμή του Γραμματικάκη εννοείς. Γιατί οι εξεταστές όλο τέτοιες κακές στιγμές έχουν.



Ναι, του Γραμματικάκη. Δεν παρακολουθώ τα θέματα που βάζουν οι εξεταστές. Θα μπορούσαν πάντως να βάζουν αμφιλεγόμενα ζητήματα για συζήτηση. Να κάνουν και διαφοροποίηση: 18 σε όποιον αναπτύξει άριστα το επιχείρημα του τίτλου, 19 σε όποιον αναπτύξει άριστα την αντίθετη άποψη, 20 σε όποιον αναπτύξει άριστα και τις δύο απόψεις, αφήνοντας τον αναγνώστη να διαλέξει.


----------



## panadeli (May 19, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ναι, του Γραμματικάκη.



Δεν δείχνει πάντως καθόλου να την αντιλαμβάνεται ως τέτοια. Αντίθετα, δείχνει να έχει φουσκώσει σαν το παγόνι που διάλεξαν το "γεμάτο πυκνά νοήματα" κείμενό του για τις εξετάσεις. Με στεναχωρούν αυτά που γράφει, γιατί κατά βάση τον θεωρώ αξιόλογο. Κρίμα, λίγη σεμνότητα δεν θα έβλαπτε.




nickel said:


> Έτσι, δίπλα στο Luddism υπάρχει και Ludditism (καταγραμμένο και στα λεξικά) και είναι φυσιολογικά και αναπόφευκτα και τα ελληνικά λουδιτισμός.



Ο λουδιτισμός μου ήρθε πολύ φυσικά στη γλώσσα όταν έγραφα το #75. Δεν προβληματίστηκα καθόλου. Αναζητώντας το ουσιαστικό φαντάζομαι ότι το κατασκεύασα κατ' αναλογία, ας πούμε, με το σημίτης/σημιτισμός (οπότε: λουδίτης/λουδιτισμός). Προφανώς είναι λάθος, αλλά απ' ό,τι φαίνεται το κάνουν και πολλοί άλλοι. Εμπίπτει στις περιπτώσεις όπου το λάθος που επαναλαμβάνεται αρκετά καταλήγει τελικά να θεωρείται σωστό;


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Προφανώς είναι λάθος, αλλά απ' ό,τι φαίνεται το κάνουν και πολλοί άλλοι. Εμπίπτει στις περιπτώσεις όπου το λάθος που επαναλαμβάνεται αρκετά καταλήγει τελικά να θεωρείται σωστό;



Όχι λάθος. Εναλλακτικός τύπος. 

http://www.onelook.com/?loc=bm&w=ludditism
Οι εμπρησμοί ερευνητικών εργαστηρίων περισσότερο μυρίζουν λουδιτισμό (ένα κίνημα εργατών του 19ου αιώνα που κατέστρεφε τις μηχανές) παρά οικολογικές ευαισθησίες...
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6263-speciesism-ειδισμός&p=79899&viewfull=1#post79899

Ο Γραμματικάκης γράφει: «Την αρχική μου έκπληξη διαδέχθηκε η αυτοεκτίμηση, και σε λίγο η αγωνία». Λογικό, ανθρώπινο, δεν είναι; Πρώτα η χαρά, έπειτα οι ωριμότερες σκέψεις. Δεν μπορεί άλλωστε να μη σκέφτηκε ότι μέσα σε λίγες ώρες, όσες χρειάστηκε για να στήσει το γραφτό του, μπόρεσε να επικοινωνήσει τις σκέψεις του σε τόσο και τόσο κόσμο (επίτηδες χρησιμοποιώ το μεταβατικό «επικοινωνώ» — λέει κάποια πράγματα από μόνο του). Δεν είναι αποξένωση αυτό.

Και σωστά βάζει μετά τις ανησυχίες του. Πολύ συζητήθηκε αυτές τις ημέρες το χρονικό του προαναγγελθέντος θανάτου μιας απεργίας. Πότε θα συζητήσουμε ότι η εκπαίδευση είναι εντελώς αναντίστοιχη προς την εποχή μας;


----------



## panadeli (May 19, 2013)

Με ενόχλησε αυτό το κομμάτι, το οποίο βγάζει μια αυταρέσκεια που θα μπορούσε να λείπει:

Βρήκα πολύ ενδιαφέρον το κείμενο, που συνόδευε τις ερωτήσεις. Συνέδεε με πρωτότυπο τρόπο το περιβάλλον, την ανάπτυξη του διαδικτύου, την αποξένωση του ανθρώπου. Μου άρεσε. Καθώς όμως περνούσε η ώρα και τα πυκνά του νοήματα χόρευαν στο μυαλό μου, μου φαινόταν ολοένα και πιο οικείο. Γρήγορα κατάλαβα τον λόγο: Το κείμενο βασιζόταν στο τελευταίο μου βιβλίο “Ενας αστρολάβος του Ουρανού και της Ζωής”. Ο Αστρολάβος, πανέμορφο όργανο που έδειχνε παλιά τις κατευθύνσεις, είχε κληθεί να δείξει κατευθύνσεις και στην Παιδεία.
 

Τα υπόλοιπα που γράφει και που αναφέρεις είναι πράγματι πολύ λογικά και ανθρώπινα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2013)

Γραμματικάκης said:


> Βρήκα πολύ ενδιαφέρον το κείμενο, που συνόδευε τις ερωτήσεις. Συνέδεε με πρωτότυπο τρόπο το περιβάλλον, την ανάπτυξη του διαδικτύου, την αποξένωση του ανθρώπου.


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτά ίσως είναι από σχόλια που δημοσιεύτηκαν (διάβασα διάφορα παρόμοια) και ο Γρ. ενδεχομένως κλείνει το μάτι στον αναγνώστη...


----------



## Earion (May 20, 2013)

Η εφημερίδα _Τα Νέα_ (18-19 Μαΐου 2013) ζήτησε από τρεις ανθρώπους να σχολιάσουν τα περί αλλοτρίωσης/αποξένωσης στο Διαδίκτυο. Ο Παντελής Θαλασσινός ενοχλείται που Περιφρονούμε τη φύση ... Μάθαμε να προσπαθούμε να φτάσουμε όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται, και φυσικά όσο πιο εύκολα μπορούμε, στον στόχο μας. Και θυσιάζουμε τη μαγεία της διαδρομής, αλλά και τον πλούτο του κόπου που προσφέρει η προσπάθεια. Ο Πέτρος Μάρκαρης καγχάζει με το στερεότυπο και, έπειτα δυο τρία καλαμπούρια καταλήγει: το Ίντερνετ δεν αποξενώνει. Πώς να σε αποξενώσει όταν σε περιλούζει με πληροφορίες, επαφές, αλληλογραφίες, φωτογραφίες, όταν κάθε στιγμή επικοινωνείς και με κάποιον άλλον; Αν τώρα μου πείτε ότι αυτή η ατελείωτη πληροφόρηση και οι ατελείωτες επαφές εμποδίζουν την αξιολόγηση και σε κάνουν να τα καταπίνεις όλα, αυτό το συζητάμε. Αποξένωση όμως; Μην τρελαθούμε. Βρίσκω εύστοχες και τις δύο απόψεις και συμφωνώ. Αντιθέτως δεν μπορώ να συμφωνήσω, ούτε καν να κατανοήσω τον τρίτον της παρέας, τον συγγραφέα Κυριάκο Αθανασιάδη, ο οποίος διαπιστώνει (και καλά κάνει από την πλευρά του) ότι «Η μοναξιά μεγαλώνει», αλλά καταλήγει με τον παρακάτω εξωφρενικό αφορισμό, που δεν μπορώ να σας τον μεταφέρω γιατί το πνεύμα μου εξεγείρεται, και γι' αυτό σας τον επικολλώ να τον διαβάσετε μόνοι σας και να με βεβαιώσετε ότι δεν κάνουν πουλάκια τα μάτια μου:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι απλώς κάνει πλάκα με όλα τα στερεότυπα. Χοντρή πλάκα. :)


----------



## Earion (May 20, 2013)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω, Δόκτορα. Εάν το μήνυμα δεν περνάει ή εγώ είμαι ντιπ χαζός ή αυτός δεν έχει δεν ξέρει να γράφει.

Σου το βάζω ολόκληρο:






Εντάξει λοιπόν, εγώ είμαι ο πτωχός τω πνεύματι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2013)

Κοίτα, αν γνωρίζεις ότι ο συγκεκριμένος είναι από αυτούς που θα κατατάσσαμε στην πρωτοπορία της διαδικτυακής επικοινωνίας στη χώρα μας (νομίζω ότι αυτή την εποχή διευθύνει διαδικτυακό ραδιόφωνο) και πιάσεις το κλίμα ανάλογα από την αρχή, δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να τον ερμηνεύσεις αλλιώς.

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι ο τίτλος σε επηρέασε να τον διαβάσεις αλλιώς, αλλά μην ξεχνάς ότι τον τίτλο δεν τον δίνει ο συγγραφέας και ξέρουμε δα εδώ στη Λέξι από τίτλους αλλαντάλλων...


----------



## Hellegennes (May 20, 2013)

Κι εμένα το κείμενο μού φαίνεται καθαρά ειρωνικό, ειδικά αν προσέξεις ότι το ύφος του είναι απλοϊκής έκθεσης δημοτικού. Επαναλαμβάνει σημεία της ερώτησης, χρησιμοποιεί απλοϊκά σχήματα, κτλ. Δηλαδή δες στην πρώτη παράγραφο "όχι όπως παλιά με τα ΕΛΤΑ" και παρακάτω "και υπάρχουν και πολλά τραγούδια και ματς και τα πάντα" και ακόμη παρακάτω "δεν αισθάνεται τον κτύπο της καρδιάς του, που κτυπά κάτω απ' το πουκάμισό του".


----------



## bernardina (May 20, 2013)

Επειδή πιο πάνω αναφέρθηκε ο όρος χικικομoρί καλό είναι να ξέρουμε. Όπως κατάλαβα, πρόκειται για μια ακραία μορφή αγοραφοβίας.
Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι δεν αποδίδεται στην τεχνολογία ή/και το διαδίκτυο, αλλά αντίθετα στον Κομφουκιανισμό και τις απαιτήσεις της παραδοσιακής ανταγωνιστικής κοινωνίας/παιδείας, σε συνδυασμό με την άνοδο του βιοτικού επιπέδου που επιτρέπει στους παραχωρητικούς γονείς να τρέφουν, σχεδόν παρασιτικά, τα παιδιά τους μέχρι και πολύ προχωρημένη ηλικία! 



Spoiler



Επίσης όσοι παρατηρούν μια πετριά μου με τις μεταγραφές: δεν είναι της φαντασίας τους.  Ιδού και η προφορά.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2013)

Για το _*χικικομορί*_ μια ωραία απόδοση θα ήταν και ο *αναχωρητισμός* («η αποχώρηση από τη ζωή του κοινωνικού συνόλου, η τάση να αποσυρθεί κανείς στον εαυτό του και να αποκοπεί από το κοινωνικό σύνολο που τον περιβάλλει»). Ο Τσαούσης χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο για να αποδώσει το _*retreatism*_.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 20, 2013)

Εγώ παλιότερα το είχα διαβάσει σε ένα άρθρο γραμμένο ως χικικομόρι κι έτσι το ήξερα μέχρι τώρα. Ο τόνος στην τελευταία συλλαβή μού δημιουργεί χαζούς συνειρμούς.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ παλιότερα το είχα διαβάσει σε ένα άρθρο γραμμένο ως χικικομόρι κι έτσι το ήξερα μέχρι τώρα. Ο τόνος στην τελευταία συλλαβή μού δημιουργεί χαζούς συνειρμούς.


Ναι, αλλά το _χικικομόρι_ μού δημιουργεί χειρότερους: Μου θυμίζει το _memento mori_. 

Αστειεύομαι, ωστόσο. Το _χικικομόρι_ θα ήταν η μητσική μεταγραφή, χωρίς καμιά αμφιβολία.


----------



## bernardina (May 20, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ παλιότερα το είχα διαβάσει σε ένα άρθρο γραμμένο ως χικικομόρι κι έτσι το ήξερα μέχρι τώρα. Ο τόνος στην τελευταία συλλαβή μού δημιουργεί χαζούς συνειρμούς.



Είναι η ίδια τάση που κάνει τους ξένους να προφέρουν Ολυμ-πιάκος και Πανατινάικος.

Εδιτ. Επίσης, ακούγοντας το φόρβο, ήμουν έτοιμη να βάλω τόνο και στο δεύτερο γιώτα, αλλά είπα να μην το παρακάνω.


----------



## panadeli (May 20, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Κι εμένα το κείμενο μού φαίνεται καθαρά ειρωνικό, ειδικά αν προσέξεις ότι το ύφος του είναι απλοϊκής έκθεσης δημοτικού. Επαναλαμβάνει σημεία της ερώτησης, χρησιμοποιεί απλοϊκά σχήματα, κτλ. Δηλαδή δες στην πρώτη παράγραφο "όχι όπως παλιά με τα ΕΛΤΑ" και παρακάτω "και υπάρχουν και πολλά τραγούδια και ματς και τα πάντα" και ακόμη παρακάτω "δεν αισθάνεται τον κτύπο της καρδιάς του, που κτυπά κάτω απ' το πουκάμισό του".



Ναι, μου θύμισε τη γραφή του Γκοσινί στον Μικρό Νικόλα.
"... και όλα πλέον γράφονται εκεί και υπάρχουν και πολλά τραγούδια και ματς και τα πάντα, αλλά και πολλή πορνογραφία και διάφορα άλλα καθόλου ωραία."

Διάλεξε με τον τρόπο αυτό να ειρωνευτεί την ερώτηση. Το κομμάτι για την ομοφυλοφιλία στο τέλος πιστεύω ότι το έβαλε ώστε να σιγουρευτεί ο αναγνώστης ότι κάνει πλάκα εξαρχής. Προσωπικά το βρήκα εύστοχο.


----------



## panadeli (May 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ορίστε και μια απάντηση, από τον εκπαιδευτικό οργανισμό με τον οποίο συνεργάζεται το in.gr για τις απαντήσεις στα θέματα:
> 
> Να αναπτύξετε σε μία παράγραφο 100 έως 120 λέξεων το περιεχόμενο του αποσπάσματος που ακολουθεί: «…όσο η επικοινωνία […] πυκνώνει με το ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο, το διαδίκτυο και τα κινητά τηλέφωνα, τόσο η μοναξιά μας, η ανθρώπινη, μεγαλώνει και η αποξένωση κυριαρχεί».
> 
> Καθώς η τεχνολογία εξελίσσεται ραγδαία, ο σύγχρονος άνθρωπος απομακρύνεται ολοένα και περισσότερο από τον συνάνθρωπό του. Ειδικότερα, οι ηλεκτρονικοί υπολογιστές, με τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης που παρέχουν, καταδικάζουν τον σύγχρονο «κοινωνό» σε μία πλαστή και εικονική επικοινωνία, με αποτέλεσμα να αποξενώνεται από τον πλησίον του. Ακόμη, τα κινητά τηλέφωνα, ενόψει της εξοικονόμησης χρόνου, έχουν αντικαταστήσει την ουσιαστική ανθρώπινη επικοινωνία και επαφή. Όσο, λοιπόν, ο άνθρωπος σήμερα εφευρίσκει τρόπους για να «βελτιώνει» τη ζωή του, τόσο περισσότερο καθίσταται έρμαιό τους, εφόσον υποφέρει από μοναξιά και κοινωνική απομόνωση. Συνεπώς, αίτημα των καιρών μας συνιστά η αποκατάσταση των σχέσεων του ανθρώπου με τον συνάνθρωπό του, καθώς δεν πρέπει να λησμονούμε ότι, πρωτίστως, ο άνθρωπος αποτελεί ένα κοινωνικό ον το οποίο μόνο στο πλαίσιο της κοινωνικής συμβίωσης και επικοινωνίας δύναται να αυτοπραγματωθεί.



Μια εναλλακτική απάντηση:

Πολλοί φοβούνται ότι η ολοένα μεγαλύτερη εισβολή της τεχνολογίας στη ζωή μας οδηγεί τον άνθρωπο στη μοναξιά και την αποξένωση. Όμως οι φόβοι τους είναι αβάσιμοι. Ο άνθρωπος είναι ένα βαθιά κοινωνικό ζώο. Η επιθυμία του να συνυπάρχει και να συνδιαλέγεται με άλλους ανθρώπους είναι μια αδήριτη βιολογική ανάγκη. Η τεχνολογία μπορεί να έχει αλλάξει τη ζωή μας, αλλά κανένα τεχνολογικό μέσο δεν έχει τη δύναμη να αλλάξει τη φύση μας. Ορισμένοι άνθρωποι πράγματι αφιερώνουν υπέρμετρο χρόνο στον ηλεκτρονικό κόσμο του διαδικτύου εις βάρος των απτών κοινωνικών συναναστροφών τους, όμως συντριπτικά περισσότεροι αξιοποιούν τα σύγχρονα ηλεκτρονικά μέσα για να έρθουν πιο κοντά σε συνανθρώπους τους. Μέσω των τηλεπικοινωνιών και του διαδικτύου γνωρίζονται καθημερινά άνθρωποι που κάτω από άλλες συνθήκες δεν θα γνωρίζονταν ποτέ, και διατηρούνται ζωντανές σχέσεις εξ αποστάσεως οι οποίες άλλοτε θα σιγοέσβηναν. Η τεχνολογία δεν είναι σκοπός, αλλά μέσο. Όσο μεγάλη επίδραση κι αν ασκεί, οι άνθρωποι δεν θα πάψουν ποτέ να επιζητούν την παρέα ενός φίλου ή το άγγιγμα ενός ερωτικού συντρόφου.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 21, 2013)

Πολύ καλό. Μου άρεσε που διάλεξες να πεις "ζώο" αντί "ον", λες και ο άνθρωπος είναι από κάποια ανώτερη πάστα και χρειάζεται εκλεπτυσμό η λέξη.


----------



## bernardina (May 22, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Μια εναλλακτική απάντηση:
> 
> Πολλοί φοβούνται ότι η ολοένα μεγαλύτερη εισβολή της τεχνολογίας στη ζωή μας οδηγεί τον άνθρωπο στη μοναξιά και την αποξένωση. Όμως οι φόβοι τους είναι αβάσιμοι. Ο άνθρωπος είναι ένα βαθιά κοινωνικό ζώο. Η επιθυμία του να συνυπάρχει και να συνδιαλέγεται με άλλους ανθρώπους είναι μια αδήριτη βιολογική ανάγκη. Η τεχνολογία μπορεί να έχει αλλάξει τη ζωή μας, αλλά κανένα τεχνολογικό μέσο δεν έχει τη δύναμη να αλλάξει τη φύση μας. Ορισμένοι άνθρωποι πράγματι αφιερώνουν υπέρμετρο χρόνο στον ηλεκτρονικό κόσμο του διαδικτύου εις βάρος των απτών κοινωνικών συναναστροφών τους, όμως συντριπτικά περισσότεροι αξιοποιούν τα σύγχρονα ηλεκτρονικά μέσα για να έρθουν πιο κοντά σε συνανθρώπους τους. Μέσω των τηλεπικοινωνιών και του διαδικτύου γνωρίζονται καθημερινά άνθρωποι που κάτω από άλλες συνθήκες δεν θα γνωρίζονταν ποτέ, και διατηρούνται ζωντανές σχέσεις εξ αποστάσεως οι οποίες άλλοτε θα σιγοέσβηναν. Η τεχνολογία δεν είναι σκοπός, αλλά μέσο. Όσο μεγάλη επίδραση κι αν ασκεί, οι άνθρωποι δεν θα πάψουν ποτέ να επιζητούν την παρέα ενός φίλου ή το άγγιγμα ενός ερωτικού συντρόφου.



:upz::up:


----------



## Alexandra (May 22, 2013)

Δεν θα μπορούσες να το έχεις πει καλύτερα, αγαπητέ Panadeli. Αυτό που ίσως ήθελε να πει το κείμενο της έκθεσης ήταν το αυτονόητο, δηλαδή ότι ο άνθρωπος μπορεί να νιώθει μοναξιά ακόμα και όταν είναι με παρέα ή μέσα σε μεγάλο πλήθος ανθρώπων. Δηλαδή ότι κάποιοι άνθρωποι, σε κάποιες καταστάσεις, έχουν τη μοναξιά μέσα τους, και αυτό είναι ανεξάρτητο από το αν βρίσκονται μόνοι ή με παρέα ή αν συζητούν στο Διαδίκτυο με κάποιους αγνώστους.

Αλλά ο ισχυρισμός ότι το Διαδίκτυο οδηγεί σε απομόνωση τον άνθρωπο είναι αστείος. Οι άνθρωποι που είναι αυτή τη στιγμή φίλοι μου αλλά ξεκίνησαν από διαδικτυακή γνωριμία είναι πολλαπλάσιοι από τους μετρημένους στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού φίλους που είχα προ Διαδικτύου. 

Διαβάζουμε:
«_Ο άνθρωπος απομακρύνεται ολοένα και περισσότερο από τον συνάνθρωπό του_.» 
Διαφωνώ. Μέσω του Διαδικτύου γνωρίζεις συνανθρώπους που έχουν ανάγκη συμπαράστασης, ακόμα κι αν βρίσκονται μακριά από σένα. Όχι μόνο δεν απομακρύνεσαι από τους συνανθρώπους, αλλά ενημερώνεσαι για προβλήματα που είναι έξω από τον μικρόκοσμό σου, και συμπαρίστασαι ακόμα και σε αγνώστους, εφόσον το θέλεις.

Και: 
«_Ειδικότερα, οι ηλεκτρονικοί υπολογιστές, με τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης που παρέχουν, καταδικάζουν τον σύγχρονο «κοινωνό» σε μία πλαστή και εικονική επικοινωνία, με αποτέλεσμα να αποξενώνεται από τον πλησίον του.» 
_Τι θα πει "πλαστή και εικονική επικοινωνία"; Σε αντίθεση με τι; Με την "ειλικρινή και πραγματική" επικοινωνία που θα είχες με... ποιον; Δηλαδή, προ Διαδικτύου οι άνθρωποι έκαναν γνωριμίες αβέρτα; Είχαν όλοι φίλους και παρέες; Δεν ένιωθαν μοναξιά; Σοβαρά τώρα; Μήπως μιλάει για την εποχή που οι άντρες πήγαιναν στο καφενείο και οι γυναίκες κάθονταν έξω από την πόρτα και μιλούσαν με τις γειτόνισσες; Γιατί μπορεί να απευθύνεται σε παιδιά που δεν ζούσαν προ Διαδικτύου, αλλά εμείς οι μεγάλοι ζούσαμε και ξέρουμε τι είδους (και πόσο συχνή) επικοινωνία είχαμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 22, 2013)

Να σημειώσω εδώ μια τεράστια προσφορά του Διαδικτύου στο κοινωνικό σύνολο. Μπορείς, πλέον, με την βοήθεια των νέων μέσων, να διοργανώσεις πολύ πιο άμεσα, εύκολα και γρήγορα, μαζικές διαμαρτυρίες, είτε ηλεκτρονικές είτε όχι, να εκφράσεις τις απόψεις σου από ένα μέσο που μπορούν να τις διαβάσουν όλοι, να σχολιάσουν, να συνεισφέρουν και να μοιραστούν με όποιους θέλουν και να το κοινοποιήσουν σε έναν αριθμό ατόμων πολλαπλάσιο απ' αυτόν που θα μπορούσαν χθες. Έχεις την δυνατότητα να μαζέψεις υπογραφές πιο άμεσα, για θέματα που ζητάνε λύσεις γρήγορα. Μπορείς πιο εύκολα και αποτελεσματικά να ευαισθητοποιήσεις κόσμο, να μιλήσεις με κόσμο για τα προβλήματα της περιοχής σου, του τόπου σου ή ευρύτερων γεωγραφικών προσδιορισμών. Με την βοήθεια των ηλεκτρονικών μέσων, ακυρώθηκαν ή καταψηφίστηκαν νόμοι, ρυθμίσεις και σχέδια όπως το SOPA, το PIPA και άλλα. Το Ίντερνετ πρόσφερε ένα νέο μέσο κοινωνικοποίησης, πιο ευρύ από οτιδήποτε άλλο έχει ποτέ υπάρξει.


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Καιρός να αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε για τη μοναξιά των μη δικτυωμένων: αυτών που δεν έχουν τις τεχνικές ή όποιες άλλες δυνατότητες απαιτούνται, των τεχνοφοβικών που εφευρίσκουν διάφορες δικαιολογίες για τη μη δικτύωσή τους, ακόμα και εκείνων που δικτυώνονται αλλά δεν ξέρουν να αξιοποιήσουν το μέσο (για να βρουν μια πληροφορία, να κάνουν πιο γρήγορα μια δουλειά τους κτλ κτλ, και εντέλει να βρουν και συντροφιά αν νιώθουν μοναξιά). Ο τίτλος είναι: Διαδίκτυο από τη μια, μοναξιά από την άλλη.


----------



## panadeli (May 22, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Πολύ καλό. Μου άρεσε που διάλεξες να πεις "ζώο" αντί "ον", λες και ο άνθρωπος είναι από κάποια ανώτερη πάστα και χρειάζεται εκλεπτυσμό η λέξη.



Λες ε; 
Πάντως δεν υπήρξε θέμα επιλογής, τουλάχιστον όχι συνειδητής. Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει πάμπολλες φορές την έκφραση "ο άνθρωπος είναι κοινωνικό ζώο" και δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ να προβληματίστηκα μήπως έπρεπε να πω ή να γράψω "κοινωνικό ον". Τώρα που μου το επισημαίνεις βλέπω τη διαφορά, αλλά ειλικρινά δεν μου είχε περάσει από το μυαλό.




Alexandra said:


> «_Ειδικότερα, οι ηλεκτρονικοί υπολογιστές, με τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης που παρέχουν, καταδικάζουν τον σύγχρονο «κοινωνό» σε μία πλαστή και εικονική επικοινωνία, με αποτέλεσμα να αποξενώνεται από τον πλησίον του.»
> _Τι θα πει "πλαστή και εικονική επικοινωνία"; Σε αντίθεση με τι; Με την "ειλικρινή και πραγματική" επικοινωνία που θα είχες με... ποιον; Δηλαδή, προ Διαδικτύου οι άνθρωποι έκαναν γνωριμίες αβέρτα; Είχαν όλοι φίλους και παρέες; Δεν ένιωθαν μοναξιά;



Συμφωνώ με όλα αυτά που γράφεις, αλλά από την παραπάνω πρόταση εκείνο που πραγματικά με ενοχλεί είναι η χρήση της λέξης "καταδικάζουν", και ειδικά αμέσως μετά από τη λέξη "παρέχουν". Θεωρώ εντελώς οξύμωρο να χρησιμοποιεί κανείς τις δύο αυτές λέξεις στην ίδια πρόταση. Η απλή παροχή ενός μέσου δεν μπορεί να καταδικάσει κανέναν άνθρωπο σε καμία κατάσταση. Και ο ηλεκτρονικός υπολογιστής είναι ένα μέσο, τίποτε περισσότερο και τίποτε λιγότερο. Ως μέσο παρέχει πάμπολλα πράγματα, αλλά δεν έχει τη δύναμη να καταδικάσει κανέναν σε τίποτα. Κανείς δεν είναι καταδικασμένος να χρησιμοποιεί τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης. Ο τρόπος με τον οποίον ο καθένας χρησιμοποιεί το κάθε μέσο που έχει στη διάθεσή του είναι ένα αποκλειστικά δικό του ζήτημα. Αν νιώθει ότι η χρήση του μέσου τον αποξενώνει από το πλησίον του, μπορεί κάλλιστα να την περιορίσει ή και να τη σταματήσει εντελώς. Κανείς δεν εμποδίζει τον οποιονδήποτε άνθρωπο να βγάλει τον υπολογιστή του από την πρίζα.

Και για να επιστρέψω στα της εκπαίδευσης, με ενοχλεί απίστευτα το γεγονός ότι η κυρίαρχη άποψη που εκφράζεται στο σχολείο, κυρίως από φιλολόγους αλλά όχι μόνο, θέλει τον άνθρωπο υποχείριο της τεχνολογίας. Αντί ως παιδαγωγοί να τονίζουμε τη δύναμη που έχει ο άνθρωπος να διαγράψει τη δική του πορεία στη ζωή, προτιμούμε να τον παρουσιάζουμε ως ένα άβουλο ον που άγεται και φέρεται από κάθε λογής απίθανα πράγματα όπως η τηλεόραση, η διαφήμιση, το διαδίκτυο κ.ο.κ., πράγματα που μπορεί όντως να παίζουν ρόλο στη ζωή μας αλλά επ' ουδενί δεν μας εξουσιάζουν. Εργαλεία είναι, τα οποία εμείς επιλέγουμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε όπως εμείς θέλουμε.


Είδες Ελληγενή; Χρησιμοποίησα το ον! Δεν μπορώ εύκολα να στο εξηγήσω, αλλά με την ίδια ευκολία που θα πω "κοινωνικό ζώο" θα πω και "άβουλο ον". Μάλλον φταίει ότι είμαι βιολόγος και η έκφραση "κοινωνικό ζώο" μου φαίνεται 100% φυσική, ενώ η έκφραση "άβουλο ζώο" μου φαίνεται εντελώς λάθος.


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> [...] Τι θα πει "πλαστή και εικονική επικοινωνία"; Σε αντίθεση με τι; Με την "ειλικρινή και πραγματική" επικοινωνία που θα είχες με... ποιον; Δηλαδή, προ Διαδικτύου οι άνθρωποι έκαναν γνωριμίες αβέρτα; Είχαν όλοι φίλους και παρέες; Δεν ένιωθαν μοναξιά; Σοβαρά τώρα; Μήπως μιλάει για την εποχή που ...









Μια που άνοιξα κούτες και βρέθηκα σε άλλη εποχή.


----------



## panadeli (May 24, 2013)

Άπντειτ:
Συνάδελφος φιλόλογος της οποίας ο άντρας είναι εξεταστής στις πανελλαδικές με πληροφόρησε ότι η "ανάπτυξη του περιεχομένου" της θεματικής πρότασης μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει και την αντίθεση στην πρόταση. Έχει δηλαδή ο υποψήφιος τη δυνατότητα να "αναπτύξει" την πρόταση αντικρούοντάς την. Συνέχισε βέβαια λέγοντας ότι αυτό είναι πιο δύσκολο (και ότι έτσι κι αλλιώς ο υποψήφιος θα πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να αναφερθεί σε κάποια βασικά επιχειρήματα που στέλνει η επιτροπή, ειδάλλως η απάντηση θα θεωρηθεί ελλιπής), οπότε, για να μην μπαίνει ο υποψήφιος στη δύσκολη θέση, φροντίζουν να διαλέγουν θεματικές προτάσεις "κοινά αποδεκτές". Τη ρώτησα αν εννοούσε ότι η συγκεκριμένη πρόταση του Γραμματικάκη είναι κοινά αποδεκτή και μου απάντησε "ναι, φυσικά". Τη ρώτησα τι ακριβώς εννοούσε λέγοντας κοινά αποδεκτή και πώς ακριβώς μετριέται αυτό (μια πρόταση, ας πούμε, που την αποδέχεται το 90%; ) και μου έφερε παράδειγμα από τη φυσική -προφανώς επειδή ξέρει ότι στο σχολείο διδάσκω φυσική. "Δεν υπάρχουν", λέει, "κοινά αποδεκτές προτάσεις στη φυσική;" Εκεί αναγκάστηκα να της απαντήσω πως όχι, στη φυσική δεν υπάρχουν κοινά αποδεκτές προτάσεις αλλά επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένες προτάσεις και επιστημονικά ατεκμηρίωτες. Ήθελα να της εξηγήσω και τη διαφορά αλλά γενικά μιλάει πολύ και γρήγορα και ακούει λίγο, οπότε κι αυτά που κατάφερα να πω πολλά ήταν.
Μια δεύτερη συνάδελφος στην οποία ανέφερα το θέμα αιφνιδιάστηκε τόσο όταν της είπα ότι μπορεί κανείς να διαφωνήσει, που με περιέργεια μου απάντησε: "Και τι δηλαδή θα μπορούσε να πει;". Πρόσθεσε ότι "ποτέ δεν έχουμε συζητήσει το ενδεχόμενο κάποιος να πάει κόντρα στο θέμα". Ο πρώτος πληθυντικός εδώ προφανώς αφορούσε τις συναδέλφους με τις οποίες βάζουν θέματα στις ενδοσχολικές εξετάσεις. 

Τα παραπάνω ενισχύουν την πεποίθησή μου ότι πολλοί φιλόλογοι, αν όχι οι περισσότεροι, θεωρούν αυτές τις κοινοτοπίες που ξεφουρνίζουν "κοινά αποδεκτές προτάσεις" και δεν τους περνάει καν από το μυαλό η πιθανότητα κάποιος να διαφωνεί με αυτές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Τα παραπάνω ενισχύουν την πεποίθησή μου ότι πολλοί φιλόλογοι, αν όχι οι περισσότεροι, θεωρούν αυτές τις κοινοτοπίες που ξεφουρνίζουν "κοινά αποδεκτές προτάσεις" και δεν τους περνάει καν από το μυαλό η πιθανότητα κάποιος να διαφωνεί με αυτές.


Ε, ναι. Αφού «τα μαθαίνουμε στο σχολείο, αυτά τα πράγματα», όχι;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 24, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Τη ρώτησα τι ακριβώς εννούσε λέγοντας κοινά αποδεκτή και πώς ακριβώς μετριέται αυτό (μια πρόταση, ας πούμε, που την αποδέχεται το 90%; ) και μου έφερε παράδειγμα από τη φυσική -προφανώς επειδή ξέρει ότι στο σχολείο διδάσκω φυσική. "Δεν υπάρχουν", λέει, "κοινά αποδεκτές προτάσεις στη φυσική;"



Μηδενική επαφή με την επιστημονική πραγματικότητα. Ναι, το ότι η Γη είναι σφαιροειδές είναι κοινά αποδεκτή πρόταση, όχι επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένη αλήθεια.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Τα παραπάνω ενισχύουν την πεποίθησή μου ότι πολλοί φιλόλογοι, αν όχι οι περισσότεροι, θεωρούν αυτές τις κοινοτοπίες που ξεφουρνίζουν "κοινά αποδεκτές προτάσεις" και δεν τους περνάει καν από το μυαλό η πιθανότητα κάποιος να διαφωνεί με αυτές.


Εκεί μέσα ακριβώς χωράει και το περίφημο λερναίο για το Hellenic Quest. Μέσα σε τέτοια «ανήσυχα» μυαλά βρίσκει έδαφος και φυτρώνει. Αυτό και κάθε άλλο λερναίο.


----------



## panadeli (May 24, 2013)

Σέκοντ άπντεϊτ: Σήμερα το πρωί πέτυχα μια άλλη συνάδελφο που είναι επίσης έμπειρη εξετάστρια στις πανελλαδικές. Ήταν μαζί με άλλη μια φιλόλογο. Εκείνες βρίσκονταν στο σχολείο ως εξετάστριες (για τους προφορικά εξεταζόμενους υποψηφίους), εγώ ως επιτηρητής. Τη ρώτησα αν στο ερώτημα "αναπτύξτε το περιεχόμενο κλπ" μπορείς να αναπτύξεις την αντίθετη άποψη. Μου είπε κατηγορηματικά όχι. Η δεύτερη μάλιστα τόνισε ότι ζητούμενο της ερώτησης είναι να βρεις επιχειρήματα υπέρ της _συγκεκριμένης_ άποψης, άσχετα αν συμφωνείς μαζί της ή όχι, σαν να βρίσκεσαι σε διαγωνισμό επιχειρημάτων. Ακριβώς το αντίθετο με αυτό που έλεγε ο σύζυγος της άλλης δηλαδή, στο #103. Μύλος. Τις ρώτησα αν είχαν έρθει οδηγίες από την επιτροπή εξετάσεων που να διευκρίνιζαν ότι πρέπει να αναπτυχθεί η συγκεκριμένη άποψη και μόνο, και ότι είσαι εκτός θέματος αν προσπαθήσεις να την αντικρούσεις. Μου απάντησαν πως όχι, αλλά και πως δεν χρειάζεται, γιατί το ερώτημα είναι σαφές.


----------



## Palavra (May 24, 2013)

Μ' αυτά και μ' αυτά θυμάμαι ότι το μάθημα της έκθεσης ήταν εξόχως σιχαμερό για μένα στο σχολείο. Κυρίως επειδή αναγκάστηκα να κάνω φροντιστήριο για να δώσω εξετάσεις, όπου οι καθηγητές μου μου πρότειναν, μεταξύ άλλων, να αποστηθίσω προλόγους και επιλόγους για τα διάφορα θέματα προκάτ με τη σαφή παραίνεση να μην τολμήσω να ξεστρατίσω από το θέμα γιατί την έβαψα. Δεν μου προκαλούν επομένως καμία έκπληξη τα παραπάνω.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2013)

Με λίγα λόγια, τι συζητάμε για τα θέματα των μαθηματικών ή της φυσικής; Τη μεγαλύτερη ανακατωσούρα την έχουμε εδώ ακριβώς.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 24, 2013)

Δηλαδή είχα δίκιο όταν έλεγα παραπάνω ότι είναι και θέμα τύχης. Αν δεν υπάρχει οδηγία και ο καθένας έχει την δική του άποψη, πρέπει να είσαι τυχερός για να επιχειρηματολογήσεις κατά και να βαθμολογηθείς κανονικά. Το ασφαλές λοιπόν είναι επιχειρηματολογήσεις υπέρ, γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει και άποψη που να λέει ότι οφείλεις να αντικρούσεις την άποψη (αν και ποτέ δεν ξέρεις).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2013)

Ε, ας προσθέσω τότε και την ακροτελεύτια παράγραφο από το πεντασέλιδο με τα θέματα:





και να αντιγράψω εδώ την παράγραφο 4: Κάθε απάντηση τεκμηριωμένη είναι αποδεκτή.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 24, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά:

1. αυτό είναι copy-paste σε όλα τα φυλλάδια εξετάσεων, είτε είναι μαθηματικά είτε έκθεση
2. δεν αλλάζει το ότι δεν υπάρχει ξεκάθαρη οδηγία για τα συγκεκριμένου τύπου θέματα
3. δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο τι αποτελεί ορθή τεκμηρίωση σε τέτοιου είδους θέματα
4. δεν είναι παρά μια ασφαλιστική δικλείδα ώστε να δικαιολογούνται όλοι οι συνδυασμοί επιχειρημάτων
5. σε αντίθεση με τις φυσικές επιστήμες, γράφει "τεκμηριωμένη", όχι "επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένη"

Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο, στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι το 5. Γιατί; Μα γιατί το θέμα της εν λόγω παραγράφου δεν αφορά προσωπική άποψη αλλά επιστημονικά επαληθεύσιμη πραγματικότητα, με μετρήσιμες παραμέτρους. Και δεν είναι μόνο αυτό το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, εδώ που τα λέμε, είναι πολλά από τα θέματα που βάζουν σε εξετάσεις. Αφαιρώντας το "επιστημονικά", ουσιαστικά αφήνεις το περιθώριο κάποιος να επιχειρηματολογήσει κατά ή υπέρ ενός κοινωνικά μετρήσιμου φαινομένου και ο εξεταστής να τον βαθμολογήσει ανάλογα με το τι καλύπτει την δική του ερμηνεία της γενικόλογης τεκμηρίωσης, με αδιαφανή κριτήρια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ναι, αλλά:
> 1. αυτό είναι copy-paste *σε όλα* τα φυλλάδια εξετάσεων, είτε είναι μαθηματικά είτε έκθεση [...]
> 5. *σε αντίθεση με* τις φυσικές επιστήμες, γράφει "τεκμηριωμένη", όχι "επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένη"


Άρα δεν είναι copy-paste σε όλα τα φυλλάδια εξετάσεων...




Hellegennes said:


> 2. δεν αλλάζει το ότι δεν υπάρχει ξεκάθαρη οδηγία για τα συγκεκριμένου τύπου θέματα
> 3. δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο τι αποτελεί ορθή τεκμηρίωση σε τέτοιου είδους θέματα


Θα είχε μεγάλη πλάκα να προσπαθήσει κάποιος να δώσει ξεκάθαρες οδηγίες για το τι «αποτελεί ορθή τεκμηρίωση» για «τα συγκεκριμένου τύπου», «τέτοιου είδους», δηλαδή να βάλει σε κουτάκια τα κοινωνικά θέματα. Δεν το προσπαθείς;




Hellegennes said:


> 4. δεν είναι παρά μια ασφαλιστική δικλείδα ώστε να δικαιολογούνται όλοι οι συνδυασμοί επιχειρημάτων.


Περίπου, αλλά τόσο περίπου ώστε να είναι λάθος. Το ακριβές θα ήταν: Να δικαιολογούνται όλοι οι *τεκμηριωμένοι* συνδυασμοί *τεκμηριωμένων* επιχειρημάτων.




Hellegennes said:


> [...]και ο εξεταστής να τον βαθμολογήσει ανάλογα με το τι καλύπτει την δική του ερμηνεία της γενικόλογης τεκμηρίωσης, με αδιαφανή κριτήρια.


Γι' αυτό, είπαμε, βαθμολογούν δύο εξεταστές και αν η βαθμολογία έχει μεγάλη διαφορά, και τρίτος.


Ελληγεννή, κτγμ έδωσες μια απάντηση με συνδυασμούς μη τεκμηριωμένων, σαθρών επιχειρημάτων, που είναι συνδυασμός ένδειξη προχειρότητας και ανορθολογισμού. Η απάντηση αυτή, από εμένα, κόβεται. Να δούμε τι θα πουν και άλλοι εξεταστές.


----------



## Palavra (May 24, 2013)

Σε συνέχεια του παραπάνω ποστ του ντοκ, 


Hellegennes said:


> Αφαιρώντας το "επιστημονικά", ουσιαστικά αφήνεις το περιθώριο κάποιος να επιχειρηματολογήσει κατά ή υπέρ ενός κοινωνικά μετρήσιμου φαινομένου και ο εξεταστής να τον βαθμολογήσει ανάλογα με το τι καλύπτει την δική του ερμηνεία της γενικόλογης τεκμηρίωσης, με αδιαφανή κριτήρια.


Ένας βαθμολογητής θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να βαθμολογήσει ένα κείμενο κριτικής σκέψης, όπως η έκθεση, αξιολογώντας το αν υπάρχει λογικός ειρμός επιχειρημάτων, αν καταλήγει η γράφουσα σε ένα λογικό συμπέρασμα, αν η γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιείται είναι σωστή, κλπ. Δεν μπορείς να αξιολογήσεις μια έκθεση με χάρακα και μοιρογνωμόνιο. Ακόμα κι αν μια μαθήτρια ή ένας μαθητής κατέληγε στο συμπέρασμα ότι πράγματι το διαδίκτυο δημιουργεί μοναξιά (που για μένα είναι λάθος συμπέρασμα), θα μπορούσε να πάρει πολύ καλό βαθμό αν έγραφε σωστά, στρωτά και λογικά, χωρίς λογικές ακροβασίες και χωρίς υστερίες.

Το ότι οι βαθμολογητές φοβούνται να παρεκκλίνουν από τον μπούσουλα του θέματος είναι, κτμγ, σύμπτωμα ενός συστήματος που δεν δημιουργεί στους μαθητές κριτική σκέψη (ασχέτως αν τους βάζει να γράψουν εκθέσεις γι' αυτήν).


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2013)

Παραθυράκι:

Αυτά για την επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση, στο νήμα που είμαστε, μου θύμισε που στην Athens Voice ζήτησαν από έναν αστρολόγο (Γ. Πανόπουλο) να πάρει συνέντευξη από τον Γ. Γραμματικάκη. Η συνέντευξη βρίσκεται εδώ:
http://www.athensvoice.gr/the-paper/article/437/ο-γ-γραμματικάκης-μιλάει-στον-γ-πανόπουλο

Ο Πανόπουλος αναφέρεται σε κάποια ανθρωπιστική αστρολογία (που δεν ξέρω τι είναι), ο Γραμματικάκης δεν χάνει την ευκαιρία να πει τη γνώμη του για την αστρολογία και τους αστρολόγους (η αστρονομία στηρίζεται σε βεβαιότητες, ενώ η αστρολογία σε γραφικές υποθέσεις — Η συνηθισμένη αστρολογία, μάλιστα, έχει εισβάλει στην καθημερινότητά μας και εκμεταλλεύεται –προς ίδιον όφελος!– την ευπιστία και την ανασφάλεια των ανθρώπων — Στην ελαφρότερη ίσως πλευρά της ανήκει η εκμετάλλευση των αφελών από αστρολόγους και κάθε είδους μελετητές των ζωδίων ή οι προφητείες για συντέλειες ποικίλης μορφής) και εγώ έμεινα με την απορία ποια να είναι αυτή η ανθρωπιστική αστρολογία που θα μπορούσε να «συνομιλήσει» με τον Γραμματικάκη.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 24, 2013)

Δόκτορα, ξεκάθαρη διατύπωση είναι η εξής: στα θέματα κριτικής ανάπτυξης, είναι αποδεκτή κάθε τεκμηριωμένη άποψη που επιχειρηματολογεί υπέρ, κατά ή κρατά ίσες αποστάσεις. Μπορείς αν θέλεις να το διατυπώσεις καλύτερα, πάντως αυτή είναι οδηγία που δεν αφήνει περιθώρια διαφορετικής ερμηνείας από διαφορετικούς εξεταστές.

Τώρα, σε περίπτωση που ο υποψήφιος επιχειρηματολογήσει κατά, δεδομένου ότι υπάρχουν δύο εξεταστές, έχουμε τρία ενδεχόμενα:

1. ο ένας εξεταστής να θεωρεί ότι είναι λάθος του υποψηφίου να επιχειρηματολογήσει κατά της άποψης
2. και οι δυο εξεταστές να θεωρούν ότι δεν είναι λάθος
3. και οι δυο εξεταστές να θεωρούν ότι είναι λάθος

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, βαθμολογική απόσταση θα προκύψει μόνο στο πρώτο ενδεχόμενο. Άρα είναι και θέμα τύχης. Στα υπόλοιπα λεπτολογείς και εδώ είναι φόρουμ γενικής συζήτησης, άρα εκ των πραγμάτων όλες οι απαντήσεις ενδέχεται να είναι πρόχειρες (οι δικές μου γραμμένες πολύ γρήγορα και χωρίς να τις ξανακοιτάξω). Αυτά που σημειώνεις δεν είναι προβλήματα τεκμηρίωσης, είναι προβλήματα ακρίβειας, που προφανώς δεν με απασχολούν γιατί θεωρώ αυτονόητο ότι καταλαβαίνεις τι γράφω, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να αναπτύξω τα σημεία μου σε παραγράφους (γι' αυτό άλλωστε είναι απλή απαρίθμηση).


----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2013)

Συνεχίζετε να μπερδεύετε διαφορετικά πράγματα: Στην έκθεση ιδεών μπορείς να αναπτύξεις και μια άποψη πέρα απ' τη διαδεδομένη των εκθεσάδικων φροντιστηρίων, και φυσικά οφείλεις να την τεκμηριώσεις σωστά· δεν πρόκειται να τιμωρηθείς βαθμολογικά που δεν πιστεύεις το ίδιο με εκείνον που 'γραψε ένα δημοφιλές εκθεσάδικο βοήθημα ή με εκείνον που σε βαθμολογεί.

Το συγκεκριμένο ερώτημα ωστόσο, που εξετάστηκε στο πλαίσιο της πανελλαδικής εξέτασης για το συγκεκριμένο μάθημα, ΔΕΝ ήταν η έκθεση ιδεών και είχε ένα πολύ συγκεκριμένο ζητούμενο: Να συνοψίσεις μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη επιχειρηματολογία και να τη δέσεις όσο καλύτερα γίνεται — το ίδιο ακριβώς που θα σου ζητούσαν και σ' έναν διαγωνισμό debate.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Συνεχίζετε να μπερδεύετε διαφορετικά πράγματα [...]



:) Please, count me out:



drsiebenmal said:


> [...] Αλλά πάλι ξεφεύγουμε. Εδώ, η άσκηση ζητούσε να αναπτυχθεί σε μια παράγραφο 100-120 λέξεων η συγκεκριμένη πρόταση. Η έκθεση (των 500-600 λέξεων), είχε άλλο θέμα, περιβαλλοντικό[...]


----------



## panadeli (May 24, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Το συγκεκριμένο ερώτημα ωστόσο, που εξετάστηκε στο πλαίσιο της πανελλαδικής εξέτασης για το συγκεκριμένο μάθημα, ΔΕΝ ήταν η έκθεση ιδεών και είχε ένα πολύ συγκεκριμένο ζητούμενο: Να συνοψίσεις μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη επιχειρηματολογία και να τη δέσεις όσο καλύτερα γίνεται — το ίδιο ακριβώς που θα σου ζητούσαν και σ' έναν διαγωνισμό debate.



Ναι, αυτή ακριβώς ήταν η άποψη των δύο φιλολόγων με τις οποίες συνομίλησα σήμερα. Μάλιστα τους ανέφερα την επισήμανση σχετικά με τις τεκμηριωμένες απαντήσεις που οφείλουν να γίνονται αποδεκτές, αλλά μου είπαν ότι αυτό αφορά την έκθεση και όχι την ανάπτυξη της θεματικής πρότασης. Εδώ, όσο καλά κι αν τεκμηριώσεις την απάντησή σου, αν δεν αποτελεί ανάπτυξη της συγκεκριμένης θεματικής πρότασης αλλά της αντίθετής της, θεωρείται εκτός θέματος.

Επαναλαμβάνω όμως ότι ο άλλος φιλόλογος, επίσης εξεταστής στις πανελλαδικές, υποστήριζε το ακριβώς αντίθετο.


----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> :) Please, count me out:


Ναι, αλλά απαντάς στον Hellegennes, καλλιεργώντας του έτσι (ή ενισχύοντάς του) τη λανθασμένη του εντύπωση πως βρίσκεται εντός θέματος. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Ναι, αλλά απαντάς στον Hellegennes, καλλιεργώντας του έτσι (ή ενισχύοντάς του) τη λανθασμένη του εντύπωση πως βρίσκεται εντός θέματος. :)


Guilty, as charged...


----------



## Hellegennes (May 24, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Ναι, αλλά απαντάς στον Hellegennes, καλλιεργώντας του έτσι (ή ενισχύοντάς του) τη λανθασμένη του εντύπωση πως βρίσκεται εντός θέματος. :)



Εμμ... ποιος μίλησε για την έκθεση; Για την ανάπτυξη της παραγράφου δεν μιλάμε;


----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2013)

Όσα έχουν κατατεθεί στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα και τα οποία αναφέρονται σε ανάπτυξη κόντρα στα καθιερωμένα, αφορούν την έκθεση ιδεών.

Η απάντηση στο συγκεκριμένο ερώτημα δεν ήταν έκθεση ιδεών, οπότε δεν τίθεται ζήτημα κόντρα ανάπτυξης — απλώς κάνεις αυτό που σου ζητάει η εκφώνηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 24, 2013)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά τόση ώρα συζητάμε για την ανάπτυξη της πρότασης, όχι για την έκθεση. Σ' αυτό αναφέρεται ο panadeli στα #103, #107 και #119. Στην έκθεση αναφέρθηκε η Παλάβρα, σαν παράπλευρη σημείωση.


----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2013)

...Κι εσύ χρησιμοποιείς το τι ισχύει για την ανάπτυξη της πρότασης (όπου αυτό που ζητείται είναι μια συγκεκριμένη προσέγγιση κι όχι κάποια άλλη, άσχετα με το τι πιστεύει προσωπικά ο εξεταζόμενος) και καταλήγεις σε συμπεράσματα για την «περίπτωση που ο υποψήφιος επιχειρηματολογήσει κατά, δεδομένου ότι υπάρχουν δύο εξεταστές, [οπότε] έχουμε τρία ενδεχόμενα μπλα μπλα μπλα άρα είναι και θέμα τύχης». Ξεκάθαρα ελαττωματικός συλλογισμός — και επαγωγή με λογικό άλμα.


----------



## panadeli (May 24, 2013)

Zazula said:


> ...Κι εσύ χρησιμοποιείς το τι ισχύει για την ανάπτυξη της πρότασης (όπου αυτό που ζητείται είναι μια συγκεκριμένη προσέγγιση κι όχι κάποια άλλη, άσχετα με το τι πιστεύει προσωπικά ο εξεταζόμενος) και καταλήγεις σε συμπεράσματα για την «περίπτωση που ο υποψήφιος επιχειρηματολογήσει κατά, δεδομένου ότι υπάρχουν δύο εξεταστές, [οπότε] έχουμε τρία ενδεχόμενα μπλα μπλα μπλα άρα είναι και θέμα τύχης». Ξεκάθαρα ελαττωματικός συλλογισμός — και επαγωγή με λογικό άλμα.



Σόρι που παρεμβαίνω zazu, αλλά κάνεις λάθος. Για την ανάπτυξη της παραγράφου συζητούσαμε. Με είχε προβληματίσει το κατά πόσο μπορείς ή όχι να πας κόντρα στην ερώτηση. Ρώτησα εξεταστές να μου πούνε τι ισχύει, ο ένας απάντησε (μέσω της συζύγου του δηλαδή) ότι μπορείς, οι άλλες δύο ότι δεν μπορείς. Ξεκάθαρο συμπέρασμα δεν έχω βγάλει ακόμα, πέρα από αυτό που γράφει ο Ελληγενής στο #110, το οποίο δεν με καλύπτει καθόλου:



Hellegennes said:


> Δηλαδή είχα δίκιο όταν έλεγα παραπάνω ότι είναι και θέμα τύχης. Αν δεν υπάρχει οδηγία και ο καθένας έχει την δική του άποψη, πρέπει να είσαι τυχερός για να επιχειρηματολογήσεις κατά και να βαθμολογηθείς κανονικά. Το ασφαλές λοιπόν είναι επιχειρηματολογήσεις υπέρ, γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει και άποψη που να λέει ότι οφείλεις να αντικρούσεις την άποψη (αν και ποτέ δεν ξέρεις).


----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2013)

Panadeli, για μένα το θέμα της κόντρα ανάπτυξης στην πρόταση ήταν εκτός συζήτησης, δεν θα 'πρεπε δλδ καν να μας απασχολεί — το είπα άλλωστε στο #46. Η Αόρατη πιο πριν και εγώ πιο μετά μιλήσαμε για κόντρα ανάπτυξη σε ΕΚΘΕΣΗ, όχι σε ΑΣΚΗΣΗ (όπως αυτή που είναι εδώ το θέμα μας). Το γιατί κάποιος σου 'δωσε απάντηση πως μπορείς να αναπτύξεις κάτι άλλο, αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα ούτως ή άλλως.


----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Σόρι που παρεμβαίνω zazu, αλλά κάνεις λάθος. Για την ανάπτυξη της παραγράφου συζητούσαμε. Με είχε προβληματίσει το κατά πόσο μπορείς ή όχι να πας κόντρα στην ερώτηση.


Μ' άλλα λόγια, αν μου 'γραφες το #95 θα σ' έκοβα — όσο και να συμφωνούσα μαζί σου. Διότι απλούστατα δεν θα 'χες κάνει αυτό που ζήταγε η εκφώνηση. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (May 24, 2013)

Ωστόσο, Ζαζ, ο Ντοκ, εδώ, αναφέρεται στο συγκεκριμένο ερώτημα, όχι στην έκθεση. Τουλάχιστον αυτό αφήνει να εννοηθεί. Ο Panadeli τού απαντάει ακριβώς σ' αυτό, στο #55, με το οποίο συμφωνώ. Το έγραψα άλλωστε κι εδώ. Η περαιτέρω συζήτηση ξεκίνησε από αυτά που έγραψε ο Panadeli για τους συναδέλφους του, στα #103 και #107.


----------



## panadeli (May 24, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Το γιατί κάποιος σου 'δωσε απάντηση πως μπορείς να αναπτύξεις κάτι άλλο, αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα ούτως ή άλλως.



Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα έτσι όπως μου το εξήγησε η σύζυγός του, το "περιεχόμενο" της πρότασης είναι ο (υποτιθέμενα θετικός) συσχετισμός ανάμεσα στη χρήση της τεχνολογίας και τη μοναξιά, οπότε αν εσύ επιχειρηματολογήσεις ότι δεν υφίσταται τέτοιος συσχετισμός ή ότι υφίσταται αρνητικός συσχετισμός ουσιαστικά αναπτύσσεις -αντιθετικά- το περιεχόμενο της πρότασης. Έτσι τουλάχιστον λέει εκείνη, και ήταν κατηγορηματική ότι μπορείς να το κάνεις.

Οι άλλες βέβαια μου είπαν το ακριβώς αντίθετο. Ότι οφείλεις να επιχειρηματολογήσεις υπέρ της θέσης του συγγραφέα, σαν να είσαι σε ομάδα debate. 
Μου εξήγησαν επιπλέον ότι δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη οδηγία από την επιτροπή εξετάσεων (είτε, φαντάζομαι, επειδή θεωρούν ότι το ερώτημα είναι εξαρχής δεσμευτικό, είτε επειδή δεν τους έχει καν περάσει από το μυαλό ότι μπορεί κανείς να διαφωνήσει με την πρόταση. Στο κάτω κάτω, κοινά αποδεκτή δεν είναι;)



Zazula said:


> Μ' άλλα λόγια, αν μου 'γραφες το #95 θα σ' έκοβα — όσο και να συμφωνούσα μαζί σου. Διότι απλούστατα δεν θα 'χες κάνει αυτό που ζήταγε η εκφώνηση.



Κι εγώ έτσι αντιλαμβάνομαι την εκφώνηση, οπότε αν ήθελα βαθμό μάλλον θα έγραφα τις κοινοτοπίες. Από την άλλη μπορεί από τσαντίλα και μόνο να έγραφα τα αντίθετα. Το είχα κάνει αρκετές φορές στο σχολείο, αλλά όχι στις πανελλαδικές.

Δεδομένου πάντως ότι διαφωνούν μεταξύ τους εξεταστές με πολυετή πείρα, καταλήγω αναγκαστικά στο συμπέρασμα του Ελληγενή στο #110: 
Είναι καθαρά θέμα τύχης. 
Αν αποφασίσεις να πας κόντρα στο θέμα, μπορεί να συμβούν τα εξής:
Μπορεί να πέσεις πάνω σε κάποιον που θεωρεί ότι είσαι εκτός θέματος, ο οποίος θα σε μηδενίσει.
Ή μπορεί να πέσεις πάνω σε κάποιον που θεωρεί θεμιτή ανάπτυξη της πρότασης την καταμέτωπο αντίκρουσή της, ο οποίος θα σε βαθμολογήσει κανονικά. 
Ή ακόμα μπορεί να πέσεις πάνω σε κάποιον που δεν έχει προβληματιστεί καθόλου γύρω από το αν η αντίκρουση είναι εντός ή εκτός θέματος, αλλά έχει απλά μπουχτίσει από τις κοινοτοπίες, και ο οποίος θα σου βάλει άριστα.

Το τελευταίο δεν το αποκλείω καθόλου. Μου έχουν πει αρκετοί φιλόλογοι ότι χαίρονται όταν βλέπουν κάποιο γραπτό που ξεφεύγει από τα τετριμμένα, και ότι έχουν την τάση να το βαθμολογούν ευνοϊκά.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2013)

Εγώ πάντως ομολογώ ότι ξεχάστηκα και ήμουν (πάλι) εκτός θέματος.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 24, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Ή ακόμα μπορεί να πέσεις πάνω σε κάποιον που δεν έχει προβληματιστεί καθόλου γύρω από το αν η αντίκρουση είναι εντός ή εκτός θέματος, αλλά έχει απλά μπουχτίσει από τις κοινοτοπίες, και ο οποίος θα σου βάλει άριστα.
> 
> Το τελευταίο δεν το αποκλείω καθόλου. Μου έχουν πει αρκετοί φιλόλογοι ότι χαίρονται όταν βλέπουν κάποιο γραπτό που ξεφεύγει από τα τετριμμένα, και ότι έχουν την τάση να το βαθμολογούν ευνοϊκά.



Ούτε εγώ το αποκλείω αλλά δεν το ανέφερα καθόλου γιατί στο παρελθόν έχω μπει σε περιπέτειες λόγω της συγκεκριμένης τακτικής. Μια φορά, στην δευτέρα γυμνασίου, η καθηγήτρια μού μηδένισε την έκθεση γιατί θεώρησε ότι αντέγραψα από κάποιο λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο (ήταν έκθεση για το σπίτι). Το θέμα της ήταν σχετικό με την οικολογία, αλλά δεν το θυμάμαι ακριβώς. Πάντως η ιδέα μου ήταν να μην γράψω με τον συνηθισμένο τρόπο, αλλά να παρουσιάσω την επιχειρηματολογία μου μέσα από μια λογοτεχνίζουσα ιστορία, την οποία σκαρφίστηκα εκείνη την στιγμή. Όταν πήραμε πίσω τις εκθέσεις, απογοητεύτηκα όταν είδα με κόκκινα γράμματα, που έπιαναν όλην την σελίδα, "Μηδενίζεσαι!" και ζάρωσα στην γωνιά μου. Θεώρησα ότι μηδενίστηκα γιατί βγήκα απ' το θέμα. Το είδε ο κολλητός μου και όταν τού είπα γιατί νόμιζα ότι μηδενίστηκα, επέμενε να το πούμε στην καθηγήτρια. Όταν λύθηκε η παρεξήγηση, πήρε πίσω την κόλλα και έγραψε "18 - συγγνώμη". Χρειάστηκε βέβαια η διαβεβαίωση όλης της τάξης ότι ήταν δικό μου το κείμενο.

Με άλλην καθηγήτρια, μού έχει συμβεί να πάρω πολύ χαμηλό βαθμό γιατί "τα παραδείγματα που διάλεξα ήταν αντισυμβατικά". Την συγκεκριμένη έκθεση την θυμάμαι πολύ καλά, γιατί θεωρώ ότι ήταν απ' τις πιο δυνατές μου. Είχε να κάνει με τις δεξιότητες που αναπτύσσει το παιδί μέσα από το παιχνίδι και τα οφέλη ενασχόλησης με δημιουργικές και διασκεδαστικές δραστηριότητες. Είχα διαλέξει να φέρω παραδείγματα αποκλειστικά από τον χώρο των ηλεκτρονικών παιχνιδιών και των ψυχαγωγικών δυνατοτήτων των υπολογιστών. Η συγκεκριμένη φιλόλογος, όμως, είχε ελαφρώς αρνητική προδιάθεση απέναντι στα βιντεοπαιχνίδια και ό,τι επιχειρήματα έφερα για την ανάπτυξη δεξιοτήτων, αντανακλαστικών, αντιληπτικής ικανότητας, στρατηγικής και συνδυαστικής σκέψης, πήγαν στον βρόντο. Ήταν η εποχή του Carmageddon και ήθελα να δείξω τις θετικές πλευρές των βιντεοπαιχνιδιών, μακριά από υστερίες. Βέβαια η φιλόλογος ήταν της άποψης ότι "αφού οι ειδικοί συμφωνούν ότι τα βιντεοπαιχνίδια κάνουν κακό και προτρέπουν στην βία. Γιατί δεν έγραψες για μήλα, κρυφτό και χειροτεχνίες;"*. Το πόρισμα των τηλεδικαστηρίων της εποχής ήταν πιο ισχυρό από τα επιχειρήματά μου, καταπώς φαίνεται. Βλέπετε ήταν μια εποχή που συνιστούσαν αποδιοπομπαίο τράγο, για τα ΜΜΕ, ειδικά μετά την σφαγή στο Columbine.



* εννοείται πως δεν μαγνητοφώνησα τα λόγια της, μέσες άκρες μεταφέρω.


----------



## panadeli (May 24, 2013)

Εγώ πάλι έπαιρνα χαμηλούς βαθμούς κυρίως επειδή δεν ήξερα να γράφω. Κατά κανόνα ανέπτυσσα τις απόψεις μου εντελώς τηλεγραφικά. Πολλά θέματα δε μου φαίνονται εντελώς ακατανόητα. Ήταν και η εποχή που στην έκθεση ιδεών ήθελαν από 5 σελίδες και πάνω. Όσο περισσότερα έγραφες, τόσο καλύτερα. Οπότε όταν την πρώτη χρονιά που έδινα πανελλαδικές έγραψα έκθεση 14,8 και φυσική 17,5 και έπρεπε να διαλέξω ποιο μάθημα θα κρατήσω και ποιο θα ξαναδώσω, διάλεξα ανεπιφύλακτα να κρατήσω την έκθεση και να ξαναδώσω φυσική. Ήξερα ότι στη φυσική το 17,5 μπορούσα να το ανεβάσω, ενώ στην έκθεση το 15 ήταν για μένα το απόλυτο ταβάνι.
Αν πάντως έγραφα έκθεση τώρα, με τα μυαλά και τις γνώσεις που κουβαλώ, θα είχα μεγάλο πρόβλημα να γράψω τις κοινοτοπίες που περιμένουνε. Σε όλα σχεδόν τα θέματα που έχουν πέσει τα τελευταία χρόνια είτε θα έγραφα αντισυμβατικές θέσεις είτε θα πήγαινα εντελώς κόντρα. Το 2008, για παράδειγμα, που στις εξετάσεις των Εσπερινών Λυκείων έπεσε θέμα για τη βία και τα φροντιστήρια έγραφαν τις κλασικές μπούρδες για την προβολή σκηνών βίας στην τηλεόραση κλπ, θα εστίαζα την ανάπτυξή μου σε δύο θέματα που θεωρούνται ταμπού και κανείς δεν αναφέρει, αλλά αποτελούν πολύ σοβαρές και υπαρκτές πηγές βίας: τη σεξουαλική καταπίεση και τον θρησκευτικό φανατισμό.
Ή την ίδια χρονιά, που στις εξετάσεις των Ημερησίων Λυκείων έπεσε θέμα για την παράδοση που ζητούσε να εξηγήσεις γιατί οι νέοι έχουν απομακρυνθεί από την παράδοση και να προτείνεις τρόπους επανασύνδεσης με αυτήν, θα ανέπτυσσα την άποψη ότι όσοι νέοι απομακρύνονται από την παράδοση το κάνουν απλά επειδή οι καιροί έχουν αλλάξει, κάτι που δεν έχει επιστροφή. Θα έγραφα επίσης ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένας απολύτως τρόπος επανασύνδεσης κανενός ανθρώπου με κάτι που δεν τον ενδιαφέρει -τουλάχιστον κανένας θεμιτός τρόπος, που να μην περιλαμβάνει βία και εξαναγκασμό. Οπότε η επανασύνδεση με την παράδοση είναι ένας στόχος όχι μόνο ουσιαστικά ανέφικτος αλλά και ηθικά ανεπιθύμητος. Θα κατέληγα ότι οι παραδόσεις έρχονται και παρέρχονται και ότι δεν χρειάζεται να κλαίμε γι' αυτές.

Δεν ξέρω τι βαθμό θα έπαιρνα γράφοντας πράγματα όπως τα παραπάνω και δεν θα μάθω ποτέ. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι οι διορθωτές θα στέκονταν περισσότερο στη γλωσσική έκφραση και στη δομή των επιχειρημάτων και λιγότερο στις προκαταλήψεις τους. Φοβάμαι όμως ότι και στις δύο περιπτώσεις θα έπαιρνα χαμηλό βαθμό. Η κεντρική επιτροπή εξετάσεων στέλνει συγκεκριμένες οδηγίες σχετικά με το περιεχόμενο της έκθεσης, όπου σταχυολογεί τα βασικά σημεία που πρέπει να αναφερθούν. Για κάθε ένα που δεν αναφέρεις χάνεις μονάδες, γιατί η ανάπτυξή σου θεωρείται ελλιπής. Αν, για παράδειγμα, δεν αναφέρεις την τηλεόραση ως πηγή βίας θα χάσεις σίγουρα μονάδες, κι ας μην υπάρχει καμία σοβαρή έρευνα που να συνδέει την τηλεόραση με τη βία. Αν, από την άλλη, αναφερθείς στη σεξουαλική καταπίεση ή τον θρησκευτικό φανατισμό υπάρχει σοβαρός κίνδυνος να θεωρηθεί ότι το κάνεις για να προκαλέσεις, παρά τα αμέτρητα θύματα σεξουαλικής και θρησκευτικής βίας παγκοσμίως.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 24, 2013)

Καλά, εγώ και τότε το ίδιο θα έκανα. Ειδικά με τις παραδόσεις θα είχα πρόβλημα. Κάποιες τις θεωρώ χαριτωμένες, άλλες ως και επικίνδυνες (ειδικά αυτές που συνδέονται με θρησκευτικότητα και διάφορες δεισιδαιμονίες), πάντως σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν θεωρώ ότι υπάρχουν ιδιαίτερες παραδόσεις που εξυπηρετούν κάποιον λειτουργικό ρόλο και άρα δεν θα μας λείψει τίποτα κι αν εξαφανιστούν. Ίσως υπάρχουν κάποιες που είναι χρήσιμες, αλλά είμαι βέβαιος ότι αυτές δεν θα εκλείψουν, ακριβώς επειδή εξυπηρετούν κάτι.

Βέβαια αυτό με τις παραδόσεις είναι πολύ πιο εύπεπτο θέμα, αυτό της βίας είναι τόσο τεράστιο που το βρίσκω προβληματικό να τίθεται προς τόσο σύντομη ανάπτυξη (τι να πρωτοπείς για την βία, σε 500 λέξεις, που θέλει να διαβάσεις χίλιες έρευνες και 500 διαφορετικές σχολές σκέψης). Γενικά θα ήθελα να έβλεπα εκθέσεις που να ζητάνε την ανάπτυξη σύγχρονων κοινωνικών προβληματισμών όσον αφορά τις επιλογές του ατόμου και όχι γενικούς προβληματισμούς για επιστημονικά θέματα (περιβάλλον, τεχνολογία) ή για βαριά κοινωνικά ζητήματα, όπως το προηγούμενο, για τα οποία έχουν χυθεί τόνοι μελάνης κι ακόμα αναρωτιόμαστε.


----------



## panadeli (May 24, 2013)

Συμφωνώ ότι το ζήτημα της βίας είναι τεράστιο αλλά τουλάχιστον είναι ένα υπαρκτό ζήτημα. Για τα αίτια δεν θα είχα δυσκολία να γράψω. Προσωπικά τα κατατάσσω σε τρεις ευρείες κατηγορίες: οικονομικά, ψυχολογικά (με τη σεξουαλική καταπίεση και τα σεξουαλικά τραύματα να παίζουν κυρίαρχο ρόλο) και ιδεολογικά (πολιτική και θρησκευτική βία). Απλά βρίσκω πολύ ενοχλητικό το γεγονός ότι στις συμβατικές απαντήσεις που προτείνουν οι εκθεσάδες γίνονται ελάχιστες νύξεις στη δεύτερη και την τρίτη κατηγορία, οι οποίες είναι εξίσου σημαντικές με την πρώτη, και πάντοτε αποσιωπούνται τελείως τα ζητήματα του σεξ και της θρησκείας, που είναι ταμπού. Σε ό,τι αφορά τους τρόπους αντιμετώπισης, βέβαια, εκεί κοροϊδευόμαστε εντελώς.

Από την άλλη, το θέμα της παράδοσης το θεωρώ ένα ανύπαρκτο, δήθεν πρόβλημα. Εντελώς non-issue. Όπως ακριβώς γεννιούνται οι παραδόσεις, έτσι ακριβώς πεθαίνουν και αντικαθίστανται από άλλες. Such is life. Και όπως γράφεις, αν μια παράδοση είναι χρήσιμη δεν θα χαθεί. Από την άλλη, με το ζόρι δεν μπορείς να διατηρήσεις καμία παράδοση, παρεκτός αν είσαι διατεθειμένος να ασκήσεις βία και εξαναγκασμό. Άντε όμως να το γράψεις αυτό χωρίς να φοβάσαι ότι θα πέσεις σε κάποιον διορθωτή που θα το διαβάσει και θα πάρει ανάποδες.


----------



## panadeli (May 24, 2013)

Γενικά δεν με ενοχλεί το γεγονός ότι μια άποψη που εγώ θεωρώ αυτονόητη μπορεί σε κάποιον άλλον να φανεί ακραία. Όπως, αντίστοιχα, μια άποψη που κάποιος άλλος θεωρεί αυτονόητη μπορεί κάλλιστα εμένα να μου φανεί ακραία.

Αυτό που με ενοχλεί και συνάμα δεν παύει να με εντυπωσίαζει είναι το γεγονός ότι πολλοί άνθρωποι οι οποίοι διδάσκουν και εξετάζουν το κατεξοχήν μάθημα που υποτίθεται ότι έχει ως βασικό στόχο την ανάπτυξη της κριτικής σκέψης φαίνεται να μην έχουν αναλογιστεί ποτέ το ενδεχόμενο κάποιος να έχει διαφορετική άποψη από την "κοινά αποδεκτή".

Και μια γλωσσική ερώτηση: ο -ομολογουμένως άκομψος- σιδηρόδρομος που έγραψα παραπάνω θέλει κάπου κόμμα ή όχι;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 25, 2013)

Εγώ θα έβαζα κόμμα σ' αυτά τα σημεία:

Αυτό που με ενοχλεί*, *και συνάμα δεν παύει να με εντυπωσιάζει*,* είναι το γεγονός ότι*,* πολλοί άνθρωποι οι οποίοι διδάσκουν και εξετάζουν το κατεξοχήν μάθημα που υποτίθεται ότι έχει ως βασικό στόχο την ανάπτυξη της κριτικής σκέψης*,* φαίνεται να μην έχουν αναλογιστεί ποτέ το ενδεχόμενο κάποιος να έχει διαφορετική άποψη από την "κοινά αποδεκτή".


----------



## panadeli (May 25, 2013)

Μπαίνει κόμμα μετά το ότι;


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Μπαίνει κόμμα μετά το ότι;



Παρενθετικά στο νήμα (και στον ειρμό), άμα θέλεις, μπαίνει. Στην αποπάνω πρόταση όμως που έχει ο Helle, εκείνο το κόμμα δεν θα το έβαζα, επειδή το _ότι_ εισάγει τη δευτερεύουσα που δεν είναι παρενθετική. Γραμματικά δεν χρειάζεται, νομίζω. Για ρυθμό στην εκφώνηση, παίζεται· ο καθένας έχει τους δικούς του. Το μακρινάρι που ακολουθεί θα έβρισκα άλλο τρόπο να το σπάσω. Σε επιμελημένο κείμενο όλα αυτά, θεωρητικά, όχι εδώ και τώρα που γράφουμε βιαστικά.

Κι επειδή ρώτησες, ας παίξουμε ένα από τα αγαπημένα μας παιχνίδια, με τις ελάχιστες αλλαγές:


panadeli said:


> Και μια γλωσσική ερώτηση: ο -ομολογουμένως άκομψος- σιδηρόδρομος που έγραψα παραπάνω θέλει κάπου κόμμα ή όχι;



Αυτό που με ενοχλεί και συνάμα δεν παύει να με εντυπωσιάζει, είναι το γεγονός ότι πολλοί άνθρωποι - οι οποίοι μάλιστα διδάσκουν και εξετάζουν το κατεξοχήν μάθημα που υποτίθεται ότι έχει ως βασικό στόχο την ανάπτυξη της κριτικής σκέψης - φαίνεται να μην έχουν αναλογιστεί ποτέ το ενδεχόμενο κάποιος να έχει διαφορετική άποψη από την "κοινά αποδεκτή".


----------



## Hellegennes (May 25, 2013)

Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, ναι. Συνήθως αν ακολουθεί υποθετική πρόταση σιδηρόδρομος, αλλά εδώ ουσιαστικό έβαλα μέσα σε κόμματα το υποκείμενο-σιδηρόδρομο. Δηλαδή μπορείς να το διαβάσεις και ως "είναι το γεγονός ότι φαίνεται να μην έχουν αναλογιστεί...".


_Μου είπε ότι, αν κάνει καλό καιρό αύριο κι αν είμαι καλό παιδί, θα πάμε στην θάλασσα._
_Ο κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος δήλωσε ότι, παρά τις αντιδράσεις της αντιπολίτευσης, δεν τίθεται θέμα πρόωρων εκλογών._

Εκτός κι αν υπάρχει κανόνας σχετικά με το _ότι_, που δεν θυμάμαι.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 25, 2013)

daeman said:


> Παρενθετικά στο νήμα (και στον ειρμό), άμα θέλεις, μπαίνει. Στην αποπάνω πρόταση όμως που έχει ο Helle, εκείνο το κόμμα δεν θα το έβαζα, επειδή το _ότι_ εισάγει τη δευτερεύουσα που δεν είναι παρενθετική. Γραμματικά δεν χρειάζεται, νομίζω. Για ρυθμό στην εκφώνηση, παίζεται· ο καθένας έχει τους δικούς του. Το μακρινάρι που ακολουθεί θα έβρισκα άλλο τρόπο να το σπάσω. Σε επιμελημένο κείμενο όλα αυτά, θεωρητικά, όχι εδώ και τώρα που γράφουμε βιαστικά.



Ναι, συμφωνώ ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο, περισσότερο το έβαλα για να δείξω πώς θα το διάβαζα εγώ. Ούτε το πρώτο κόμμα που έβαλα είναι απαραίτητο, μπορείς να διαβάσεις την πρόταση που παρεμβάλλεται με δύο τρόπους.


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Εγώ πάλι έπαιρνα χαμηλούς βαθμούς κυρίως επειδή δεν ήξερα να γράφω. Κατά κανόνα ανέπτυσσα τις απόψεις μου εντελώς τηλεγραφικά. Πολλά θέματα δε μου φαίνονται εντελώς ακατανόητα.[...]


Η πρόταση-μακρινάρι δεν χρειάζεται κόμμα, άλλο αν θέλεις να την κάνεις πιο φιλική στον αναγνώστη, όπως πρότεινε ο daeman.
Εκεί που κάποιοι βάζουν κόμμα είναι στο «δε» της πρότασης «Πολλά θέματα δε μου φαίνονται εντελώς ακατανόητα» για να δείξουν ότι δεν είναι «δεν».
Οι προσεκτικοί δεν γράφουν αυτό το «δε». Γράφουν π.χ. «Πολλά θέματα, μάλιστα, μου φαίνονται...» ή «Πολλά θέματα μάλιστα μου φαίνονται...».
Αλλά αυτά είναι γνωστά.


----------



## Earion (May 25, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Θαυμάζω τη συζήτηση που ανοίξατε μες στη νύχτα και την έχασα. Τι να πρωτοπώ; Η αξία της παράδοσης από εδώ, βιντεοπαιχνίδια και τηλεόραση ως παράγοντες αύξησης της βίας από εκεί... Ας πω τουλάχιστον κάτι για το κόμμα. Το μακρινάρι, κατ' εμέ, δεν θέλει κόμμα. Εγώ δεν θα έβαζα πουθενά. Το μοναδικό σημείο στο οποίο θα το σκεφτόμουν να βάλω είναι στις δύο ρηματικές φράσεις στο ξεκίνημα:

Αυτό που με ενοχλεί ...... και συνάμα δεν παύει να με εντυπωσίαζει......είναι ότι ...

Εδώ έχουμε δύο ρηματικές φράσεις που συνδέονται παρατακτικά με το σύνδεσμο *και*. Πρέπει να τις ξεχωρίσουμε ή όχι; Είναι αναγκαίο; Προσωπικά το σκέφτομαι κάθε φορά ως εξής: υπάρχει ένας λογικός κανόνας (σε άλλες γλώσσες· στα ελληνικά δεν θα τον βρείτε πουθενά γραμμένο, γιατί κανείς δεν έχει ασχοληθεί) που λέει ότι αν οι δύο ρηματικές φράσεις έχουν ίδιο υποκείμενο δεν χρειάζεται να αποσυνδεθούν· αν όμως το υποκείμενο αλλάζει, τότε χαλαρώνει ο εσωτερικός τους σύνδεσμος και χρειάζεται να φανεί αυτό οπτικά.

Ξεκίνησα να γράφω την έκθεση και τότε κατάλαβα ότι είχε περάσει η ώρα
αλλά: Ξεκίνησα να γράφω*,* και εκείνη τη στιγμή χάλασε ο υπολογιστής

Φυσικά στην υπό εξέταση πρόταση (και συνάμα ... εντυπωσιάζει), αφού μπήκε στην αρχή της κόμμα, πρέπει να μπει και στο τέλος.

Διευκρινίζω ακόμα πως τον παραπάνω κανόνα δεν τον κατατάσσω στους έχοντες πρώτιστη σημασία. Αλλά αφού πιάσαμε να συζητήσουμε λεπτομέρειες, τον αναφέρω.

Εκεί που σαφώς δεν πρέπει να μπει κόμμα είναι μετά το *ότι*.

Γενικά, αν μου ζητούσαν να κάνω εγώ την επιμέλεια της περιόδου, θα υιοθετούσα την πρόταση του Δαεμάνου. Βρίσκω επιτυχημένο και πολύ ομαλό το σπάσιμο με παρενθετικές παύλες, και η λεπτομέρεια που μου άρεσε περισσότερο ήταν η ενσφήνωση της λέξης *μάλιστα*. Το *μάλιστα *είναι το αγαπημένο μου καταφύγιο. Έχετε σκεφτεί ότι τις περισσότερες φορές θα μπορούσε να αντικαταστήσει εκείνο το *δε *που κάθε τόσο μας βάζει σε μπελάδες; Δείτε τι ωραία αντικατέστησε το *δε *με το *μάλιστα *ο Νίκελ. Μόνο μια παρατήρηση σ' αυτό: τα αμφίπλευρα κόμματα (ορολογία Θέμη) όσο δυσάρεστα είναι όταν περικλείουν το *δε*, άλλο τόσο άκομψα λειτουργούν όταν περικλείουν το *μάλιστα*. Εγώ δεν θα τα έβαζα.


----------



## bernardina (May 25, 2013)

Εμένα, πάντως, εκείνο που με εντυπωσιάζει περισσότερο απ' όλα είναι η σιγουριά του Panadeli ότι δεν μπορεί να αναπτύξει τις σκέψεις του με αναλυτικότητα και σαφήνεια. Κι αυτό από έναν άνθρωπο που κατά κανόνα έχει από τις πιο εμπεριστατωμένες και σαφείς τοποθετήσεις εδώ μέσα!


----------



## panadeli (May 25, 2013)

:blush: :blush: 

Σε βεβαιώνω πάντως ότι στο σχολείο οι εκθέσεις μου ήταν άθλιες. Βασικά πιστεύω ότι έφταιγαν δύο πράγματα: αφενός ότι είχα πάει δημοτικό στην Αμερική οπότε τα ελληνικά μου είχαν κάποιες ελλείψεις, ιδίως στο λεξιλόγιο αλλά και στη γραμματική, και αφετέρου ότι κανένας φιλόλογος δεν μου δίδαξε ποτέ πώς να γράφω έκθεση. Ουσιαστικά έμαθα να γράφω έκθεση στην 3η λυκείου, όταν για πρώτη και τελευταία φορά στη ζωή μου έκανα ιδιαίτερα. Οι βαθμοί μου στους ελέγχους είχαν πολλή πλάκα: στα θετικά μαθήματα από 18 και πάνω, στα θεωρητικά από 14 και κάτω. 
Ίσως γι' αυτό τα παίρνω τόσο εύκολα με τους φιλολόγους: έχω σχολικά τραύματα. Όχι φυσικά επειδή μου έβαζαν χαμηλούς βαθμούς (τους οποίους δικαιότατα μου έβαζαν), αλλά επειδή τα μαθήματά τους μου ήταν κατά κανόνα εντελώς ακατανόητα. Πιστεύω ότι αυτό εξακολουθεί και σήμερα να συμβαίνει με πολλούς μαθητές.

Με τα χρόνια η γραφή μου βελτιώθηκε. Σε αυτό βοήθησαν πολύ εσχάτως η απρόσμενη ενασχόλησή μου με τη μετάφραση και η τριβή μου με όλους εσάς. Η λεξιλογία είναι για εμένα ένα σπουδαίο σχολείο. Εξακολουθώ βέβαια να μην είμαι σίγουρος για αρκετά πράγματα, όπως καληώρα πού θέλει κόμμα και πού όχι.


----------



## Alexandra (May 25, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Εξακολουθώ βέβαια να μην είμαι σίγουρος για αρκετά πράγματα, όπως καληώρα πού θέλει κόμμα και πού όχι.


Όσο γι' αυτό, μη σκας. Ξέρουμε και άλλους που δεν ξέρουν, κι ας νομίζουν ότι ξέρουν καλύτερα απ' όλους. Κάποιος διορθώνει τις μεταφράσεις άλλων, προσθέτοντας κόμμα ως εξής:Νομίζω, ότι σ' αγαπώ.
Σου είπα, ότι θα έρθω.​Άμα του καθίσει του ανθρώπου στο μυαλό ότι το «ότι» πρέπει να εισάγεται πάντα με κόμμα, είναι άσχημο πράγμα.


----------



## bernardina (May 25, 2013)

Πώς να τους εξηγήσεις ότι και καθαρόαιμο του ιπποδρόμου να ήσουν, οι Πανελλαδικές δεν μοιάζουν με κανονική κούρσα; Έχουν τόσο παράλογους κανόνες, ώστε το μόνο που μετράει ουσιαστικά είναι να φοράς χοντρές παρωπίδες, να βάζεις το κεφάλι κάτω και να τρέχεις δίχως να σκέφτεσαι τίποτα απολύτως. Στο μάθημα της Ιστορίας, φερ’ ειπείν, οφείλεις να αποστηθίσεις καμιά τριακοσαριά σελίδες, με τα «και» και με τα κόμματα τους, ώστε το γραπτό που θα παραδώσεις να μοιάζει με φωτοτυπία του διδακτικού βιβλίου. Στην Έκθεση, πρέπει να μάθεις να υποστηρίζεις τις πιο ανόητες απόψεις, ότι το διαδίκτυο απομονώνει δήθεν τους ανθρώπους, πως τα παιδιά νιώθουν βαριά στους ώμους τους την ευθύνη για τη σωτηρία του περιβάλλοντος… Πού τους κατέβηκαν όλα ετούτα του Υπουργείου Παιδείας και των καθηγητών; Τα έχουν δει ποτέ τα παιδιά; Ή καθρεφτίζουν απλώς στα μάτια των μαθητών τη δική τους αλαζονεία; Τα είχες πει μια μέρα έξαλλη στον πατέρα σου. «Έτσι λειτουργεί το σύστημα», σου είχε απαντήσει εκείνος, με ένα ηττημένο μάλλον ύφος. «Μακάρι όταν εσύ μεγαλώσεις να καταφέρεις να τους αλλάξεις. Για αυτό, για να έχεις δύναμη κι επιρροή, πρέπει να μπεις στο Πανεπιστήμιο…».

Και τώρα που τα σκάτωσες στις εξετάσεις; Που τον Σεπτέμβριο ο γιος των κουμπάρων θα μετακομίσει στην Ξάνθη -έκτος, παρακαλώ, επιτυχών στο Πολυτεχνείο!- και η κόρη των Αλβανών του ισογείου θα γραφτεί, άκουσον άκουσον, στην Παιδαγωγική; Εσύ, μικρή μου αποτυχία, τι σκοπεύεις να κάνεις; Να πας στο παρακατιανό ΤΕΙ που σε έριξε η κακιά ώρα και δεν (θες να) θυμάσαι ούτε καν το όνομά του; Όχι ασφαλώς! Θα στρώσεις κάτω κώλο και θα ξαναδοκιμάσεις! Τον Μάιο του 2014, θα βγάλεις από πάνω σου το στίγμα. Θα απαλλάξεις τους καλούς γονείς σου από το μαράζι. Σε λίγα χρόνια δε, όταν θα αριστεύεις στη Σχολή και θα ετοιμάζεσαι για μεταπτυχιακά, κανείς δεν θα θυμάται πως είχες μπει με τη δεύτερη.

Τόσο καλά… Έλα όμως που και μόνο η θέα των σχολικών βιβλίων σού φέρνει πλέον αναγούλα; Που η προοπτική να ξαναμπείς απ’ το φθινόπωρο στο ίδιο μαγγανοπήγαδο -γνωστό κείμενο, άγνωστο κείμενο, γραμματικά φαινόμενα, συνώνυμα και αντώνυμα- σου φαίνεται εφιάλτης;

Ο Χ. Χωμενίδης γράφει σε ένα κορίτσι που θα αποτύχει στις Πανελλαδικές.


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2013)

Earion said:


> τα αμφίπλευρα κόμματα (ορολογία Θέμη) όσο δυσάρεστα είναι όταν περικλείουν το *δε*, άλλο τόσο άκομψα λειτουργούν όταν περικλείουν το *μάλιστα*. Εγώ δεν θα τα έβαζα.



Επειδή το _μάλιστα_ δεν έχει άλλη σημασία και δεν χρησιμοποιείται για να δώσει έμφαση σε λέξη αλλά σε πρόταση, τα κόμματα δεν χρειάζονται και κανονικά δεν μπαίνουν. Πολλοί τα προσθέτουν επειδή έτσι το εκφέρουν, με παύσεις γεμάτες νόημα. 




panadeli said:


> Η λεξιλογία είναι για εμένα ένα σπουδαίο σχολείο.


Όταν αρχίσεις να γίνεσαι πολύ γνωστός, βλέπεις να γράφουν το όνομά σου με πεζό, είπε ο διευθυντής της Hoover.


----------



## Palavra (May 30, 2013)

Και ένα πείραμα ενός ανθρώπου που αποφάσισε να ζήσει ένα χρόνο χωρίς ίντερνετ:
I’m still here: back online after a year without the internet

I'd read enough blog posts and magazine articles and books about how the internet makes us lonely, or stupid, or lonely and stupid, that I'd begun to believe them. I wanted to figure out what the internet was "doing to me," so I could fight back. But the internet isn't an individual pursuit, it's something we do _with _each other. The internet is where people are.
​


----------



## Alexandra (May 30, 2013)

Άλλο απόσπασμα:
So the moral choices aren't very different without the internet. The practical things like maps and offline shopping aren't hard to get used to. People are still glad to point you in the right direction. *But without the internet, it's certainly harder to find people. *It's harder to make a phone call than to send an email. It's easier to text, or SnapChat, or FaceTime, than drop by someone's house. Not that these obstacles can't be overcome. I did overcome them at first, but it didn't last.

It's hard to say exactly what changed. I guess those first months felt so good because I felt the absence of the pressures of the internet. My freedom felt tangible. But when I stopped seeing my life in the context of "I don't use the internet," the offline existence became mundane, and the worst sides of myself began to emerge.

I would stay at home for days at a time. My phone would die, and nobody could get ahold of me. At some point my parents would get fed up with wondering if I was alive, and send my sister over to my apartment to check on me. On the internet it was easy to assure people I was alive and sane, easy to collaborate with my coworkers, easy to be a relevant part of society.
*
So much ink has been spilled deriding the false concept of a "Facebook friend," but I can tell you that a "Facebook friend" is better than nothing.*

My best long-distance friend, one I'd talked to weekly on the phone for years, moved to China this year and I haven't spoken to him since. My best New York friend simply faded into his work, as I failed to keep up my end of our social plans. 
I fell out of sync with the flow of life.

​Και ο επίλογος:

When I return to the internet, I might not use it well. I might waste time, or get distracted, or click on all the wrong links. I won't have as much time to read or introspect or write the great American sci-fi novel.
*But at least I'll be connected.*​


----------



## Palavra (May 30, 2013)

Ήταν και ενδεικτικό αυτό που λέει για την ανιψιά του, ότι είχε να της μιλήσει πολύ καιρό επειδή δεν χρησιμοποιούσε Σκάιπ, και η μικρή νόμιζε ότι δεν ήθελε να της μιλάει.


----------



## panadeli (May 30, 2013)

Κι επειδή στον καθένα κάνουν εντύπωση διαφορετικά πράγματα:



Alexandra said:


> Άλλο απόσπασμα:
> [...] or write the great American _sci-fi_ novel.​



Not _just_ the great American novel.


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Και ένα πείραμα ενός ανθρώπου που αποφάσισε να ζήσει ένα χρόνο χωρίς ίντερνετ:
> I’m still here: back online after a year without the internet
> ...



Δεν διάβασα το κείμενο (δεν προλαβαίνω τώρα, αλλά το φύλαξα), άρα δεν κρίνω και δεν κρένω. 
Αυτό εδώ το είχα φυλαγμένο και ταιριάζει με τον τίτλο, από την ανάποδη:


 

Η λεπτομέρεια: Nintendork.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2013)

Εμένα πάλι, το αντίστροφο που μου θυμίζει ο τίτλος είναι το ανέκδοτο από το αλβανικό μέτωπο, με τον φαντάρο που, καθώς τους σκαρφάλωναν στα βουνά, είπε το μνημειώδες: «Πού μας πάνε μόνους, τρεις χιλιάδες άντρες»; 

*Πού μας πάνε μόνους, δυόμισι δισεκατομμύρια χρήστες!*


----------



## Zazula (Aug 25, 2013)

Η περιγραφή μπορεί να είναι ακριβής, αλλά τελικά μπαίνει στην ουσία;
http://www.lifo.gr/guests/heavydutygoldfish/33130
Δηλαδή αυτουνού που περιγράφεται στο άρθρο θα του φταίνε μετά το Φ/Β κι η τεχνολογία;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 26, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Η περιγραφή μπορεί να είναι ακριβής, αλλά τελικά μπαίνει στην ουσία;
> http://www.lifo.gr/guests/heavydutygoldfish/33130
> Δηλαδή αυτουνού που περιγράφεται στο άρθρο θα του φταίνε μετά το Φ/Β κι η τεχνολογία;



Τουλάχιστον η περιγραφή είναι πιο πολύπλοκη από αυτήν που θα έγραφε κανείς πριν από 20 χρόνια: κάθεται στον καναπέ και βλέπει τηλεόραση όλη μέρα. Αν και πριν από 20 χρόνια θα λέγαμε τεμπέλη αυτόν που θα έμενε άνεργος για μεγάλο διάστημα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 31, 2013)

Mια είδηση από το BBC
Internet chatrooms can help those in distress, says study


> the researchers said some studies had shown that internet forums could support and connect socially isolated people


----------



## Palavra (Mar 7, 2015)

The Internet rules! :upz: :upz:
Η υπέροχη απάντηση στους bullies που προσπάθησαν να ντροπιάσουν έναν άγνωστο που διασκέδαζε


----------

